# Persian White Poppies (DWC, and Soil)



## 2cimdma (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea I know this is a marijuana forum and I came here to learn how to grow it. But I noticed people asking questions about poppies which I grow. So I figured I might as well start a journal. I'm going to be showing two grows. One in DWC and another in soil. The soil is going to start off inside but I might transplant to outdoors. The hydro will all be inside. 

The equipment used for lighting on both grows is just going to be a 600 watt MH, hortilux bulb, and the cheapest reflector the hydro store sold. 

The hydro equip will be in 5 gallon buckets(home depot) with a 20 dollar pump I picked up at walmart and 6" nets with hydroton. Each bucket has a 6" airstone(also purchased at walmart). Nutes will be Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow.

For soil Ill be starting them off in Ferry Morse 'Quick n Easy' 36 pellet greenhouse. No nutes at the begining the soil will supply what it needs.

The first thing you should know is that poppies like cold weather. Outside they are best planted in late fall and are allowed to winter. So this means that they vegitate during the shorter days of the year. So for indoors to mimic nature the lighting cycle of poopies is the opposite of weed. For veg I will have them on a 12/12 cycle mimicing fall,winter, and early spring. Later on I will switch them to 18/6 and then to 20/4. 

Poppies unlike weed are not that easy to kill with nutes. Not to say it cant happen but it just takes alot more. 

For soil grows the main problem a newb will encounter is over watering them. Look at the places is grown well at and you'll see what I mean. I let the soil get pretty dry before watering. Generally that would be every few days at best. And you dont have to soak them then just get the soil damp. When they move into flower I will barely water them at all as this will create higher potency opium.

Ok so anyways Im sure Ill think of more stuff as I go along but its 3 in the morning and I want to watch some tv.

So on 1/6/09 I took some Persian White seeds







and a Ferry Morse greenhouse, which is just 36 peat pellets in a black tray with clear dome.













Just add water and they will expand.







I then added around five seeds per pellet. When I sow the seeds all I do is take about 5 of them(I will thin them out as they grow) and just sprinkle them on top of the soil. I dont put them in a hole or anything. 






After they are sprinkled on top I lightly tap them down with my finger. Then I take alittle bit of soil, finely crushed,and then sprinlkle a tiny bit of that on top of the seeds. After you put the little soil on top of the seed it is good if you still see the seeds on top. And if you cant see them then you better have then extremly lighly covered and not buried.






Now that my 36 pellets have about 5 seeds in each all I do is put the dome on the tray and put in a dark place. 







You may have read that it has to be cold for germination but thats never worked for me. Ive tried all methods for germination but I found the best place is in a dark spot at room temp. 

Germination should take around 3-5 days. But I have had plants pop up 3 weeks later. When I update tomorrow on the DWC ill go into that a bit more.

So today(1/10/09) when I got back home from being out of town I checked on them and every pellet has germinated seeds. that are about 1" tall.

















Sorry for the crappy pics but my wife lost camera in Illinois. Anyways you may be able to see the white web-like material on the pellets right where the plant meets the soil. That web stuff are roots of the poppy. This is causesed because the seeds where just put on top of the soil. But dont worry in a couple days they will make there way down into the soil. But also because of this DONT WATER THEM!!! Dont even try to mist them cause any sort of pressure on these plants will knock them down. There should be enough water still in the soil to support them for quite some time. Now I still have these in a dark place but it is receiving a tiny tiny amount of light off my weed grow room(MH). In another day or so I will move them into alittle more direct light. I will continue to leave the dome on as well to keep in the humidity and protect them from direct light and wind or anything else that will knock them down. 

So I just wanted to catch you guys up to date on the soil and I will do the same on the hydro tomorrow.

The goal of course is to watch these little guys go from what they are to.






If you have any questions you can ask whenever. Hope you all look forward to some poppy porn


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 10, 2009)

are you an opiate addict?


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 10, 2009)

Why does that matter?


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 10, 2009)

It doesnt, I just wondered why you would spend time and effort growing poppies. How will you process them?


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 10, 2009)

To process what? There is no processing depending how you want to use it. Raw opium comes right out of the pod. to make poppy tea I dont even have to cut the pods. Are you a crack head?


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 10, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> To process what? There is no processing depending how you want to use it. Raw opium comes right out of the pod. to make poppy tea I dont even have to cut the pods. Are you a crack head?


No, stop freebasing 10 years ago! So you will make tea, thats fine only wondering...


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea sorry for being an asshole its been a long day and its 4:19 a.m. so Im tired. But yes tea and opium. 







Raw opium I scraped the other night


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 10, 2009)

How addictive is opium tea?


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 11, 2009)

Its addictive but you can be a casual user. Its just like any other opiate, use in moderation and it can be good, start using everyday and it will turn pretty nasty.


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks. Im glad your not in Western Illinois Correctional Center anymore....do you feel corrected? lol.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks and nope I dont feel corrected even after 4 years and 3 weeks. But it did change me now I just do this stuff for personal and the weed for a friend.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry havent really kept up like I wanted to but I've been busy. So anyways I transplanted the poppies into bigger containers. The leaves are about 8-10" long, looking good


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok so that last post was just bullshit, those plants are....well....I dont know how old exactly probably 7 weeks or so. I constantly plant poppies so I have a continious harvest so I really have no idea how old those are. 

Anyways. The plants in the pics below are 14 days old from seeds. I have them in veg on 12/12 cycle. Its normal for them to fall over so dont get worried. The stem are very skinny so it makes them top heavy. When I move them into bigger pots I will prop them up alittle with some soil if they need it and use supports if needed. But 90% of the time they will eventually be ablt to completly support themselves. Their roots are now in the soil enough to mist them and I also use a funnel and water between the rows(bottom feed). Still no nutes and I wont use them for a couple more weeks. With these pellets you'll have to water about every 2-3 days since they are small they dry pretty fast. When I say water I mean get them alittle damp. About evey 5 days give them a good watering via bottom feed. Of course this depends on how hot it is in your grow room and your humidity. The hotter and dryer then you'll have to water sooner. I live in southern USA so are temps are not that bad but some nights,like tonight, get kinda cold. Tonight its suppose to get to 27F. So since poppies like it cold I keep them in the attic where it gets cold but not freezing. And just to make sure they stay somewhat warm I have the light on from 8PM-8AM so it can keep them warmer through the coldest parts of the night. My plants that I have outside(the pics in the post right before this)I just bring into my garage to avoid frost issues. I have accidently left my plants outside earlier this winter when it actually snowed down here. Only one small plant died. So what Im saying is poppies are pretty strong. 

Ok now onto the hydro. I still havent set up a new grow cause the exsisting poppies in my DWC keep producing new pods. But I did toss some seeds in a bucket from one of my pods and it did produce some little guys. I did this about 2-3 weeks ago. This bucket has just been by a western facing window which get 2 hours of sun at best. There has been no pumps or are stones in this bucket. So basically the hydroton must of still been wet enough to germinate the seeds and the humidity rising must of been enough to keep them fed. I just found these today so Im going to move them upstairs as well and Im going to get another pump tomorrow and stick an airstone in there. The rockwool was from previous grow and I just cant take it out now cause the plants are too small and the hydroton shifting might kill them. But in a couple more weeks or so I'll be able to remove them. 

Oh and I forgot to mention. For both the soil and hydo I will thin them out when they get alittle bigger. Alot of people will say 3 plants max per 6" net but I have no proble getting four in there. It isnt like they're fighting for nutes or something like in soil. As for soil I will move 3 pellets into regular flower pots and wait till they are alittle bit bigger and then thin them out once again till there are only two per pot. Or I'll plant one per peat pot and wait till they are bigger and plant them in the ground outside.

The last pic is of one flowering.....yea well I guess thats pretty obvious


----------



## NoSaint (Jan 20, 2009)

How long is a typical grow cycle? I've been thinking of trying this for a long time. Just never got around to it yet.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 20, 2009)

I would say average 90 days. Hydro is quicker(70 days or so) but you can only do so many. Unless of course you have a big growroom and want to use alot of space and equipment on them. I grow them like that mainly for fun and breeding. It takes alot of pods to get alittle opium. Soil is the way to go if your looking for quantity. They are nice to grow just cause of the ease in it. Even the hydro is easy. They like higher PH and they arent picky with the nutes so its almost hard to kill them unintentionaly.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 21, 2009)

Made some tea outta some dried pods and stems. I have a genetic disease which makes my joints dislocate all the time like for example whenever I raise my arms above shoulder height,like putting on my shirt, my shoulders will dislocate. Sometimes my knees dislocate when walking. So anyways I get meds for the pain which isnt like you would expect. Its more of a throbbing pain at the end of the day. But the reason I bring that up is since I get meds I only get so many for a certain amount of time. Poppy tea is my safety net if I run out or need alittle bit more relief. A quarter cup will pretty much take care of the pain. A cup will get ya nodding.

Take anywhere from 2-6 pods(depends on the poppy strain some are more potent than others). With them pods put them in a coffee grinder and chop them into a fine of a powder as you can get. The finer the powder the more alkaloids you will extract. Next take 2 cups of water and put them into a pot and bring to a boil. Once water starts to boil remove it from the heat. At this time add the powder to the water and let it steep for 20 minutes or so,while the water cools,stirring every now and then. After the 20 minutes just pour through a coffe filter or like material. after you get the liquid out squeeze the filter with the grounds to get the remaining liquid out. And now your ready to drink.

Thats the most basic, easy way to make it. I do a couple more steps in between. Depending on how dark the liquid looks while in the pot cooling(the darker the more potent). If it is lighter than I want I will keep the heat on low so some of the water steams off. BE CAREFUL NOT TO BRING TO BOIL AS IT WILL BREAK DOWN THE GOOD STUFF. Also while I'm doing this I will add some lemon juice or vinager if I dont have lemon. This affects the PH and other shit that helps extract the morphine. Theres a reason they use Acetic Anhydride to produce morphine and then heroin. After doing those steps then its the same as the previous method with the filtering.

Poppy tea is uh...a acquired taste to put it a nice way. You can try to give it alittle better tast as you would with regular tea by using honey or whatever. I personally get it a little bit warm and then just bit the bullet and take it down as quick as possible and then use take a drink of coffee as a chaser(I'm a coffee addict). Its pretty nasty tasting but I just dont like having to prolong it anymore then it has to be.

The feeling is not unlike any other opiate vicodin(strong dose), morphine or whatever. Alot of people love it and alot of people hate it. Some people will throw up which isnt that uncommon. You might also itch too but that normally goes away pretty quickly. 

Beside those side effects there is just one more little one. Which is just like other opiates..YOU CAN OD AND DIE BY USING TOO MUCH!!! The reason I say this is cause this is a weed forum and alot of you guys and girls have not done strong opiates and I dont want you to think it cant happen. People tend to get the idea that since they can handle alot of one drug that they can handle alot of another. DONT GET THIS MISCONCEPTION WITH OPIATES. I have seen people think they can handle a line of heroin the same size as a line of coke even though they have never used heroin. I have had friends die to heroin overdoses. This is not really shit you play around with so dont be a moron and just take it easy. So if you make some just drink alittle bit and see if and what it does for you. Then if you need more drink ALITTLE more. Give it 30 minutes or so to take affect. I dont mean to be going on and on about this but I need to stress the point.

Poppy tea can be a great pain killer as well as recreational high, but use in moderation. Alittle bit of it every now and then isnt bad but too much at once can kill you and using it alot will give you a dependency.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 22, 2009)

How long does it take to grow??????


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 22, 2009)

With hydro it can take about 70 days or so. With soil it can take 90-120 days.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 23, 2009)

As for seeds you can get them alot of places. Im not sure if I can mention places to buy them or not. So if its wrong to metion sellers I apologize. The first seeds I bought were Persian whites off ebay. I bought 100000 seeds for 10 dollars or so. Also Park Seeds is another good one and then ethnobotanicals.com. They are very cheap compared to weed seeds. I have around 6-7 different strains now. You should only have to buy seeds once if you want to continue growing the same breed. Each pod you grow with have a shit load of seeds inside it that you can get once they die or you cut. Just let the pods dry out and cut the pod open and dump the seeds into a bag or whatever.


----------



## South Texas (Jan 23, 2009)

Dude, thanks for the info & pics. Nicely done. Do you score the pod, then scrape the next day? And what is the highest yield/potency strain that you know about. I've read where you can harvest one pod more than once. Have you done this? See poppyseeds.org-Golden Triangle Opium Cultivation & Processing.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep its true you can harvest a pod more than once. You can do it a few times just wait a couple days in between so it will produce more potent morphine content. Plus each plant will keep putting out new pods right by where the leaves meet the stem. Some people say they've gotten up to 30 pods off one. I havent gotten that many but I got quite a few. For potency I go with the Persian Whites and even better yet Tasmanian's. Tas's have been bred to produce potent opium for the pharmacology industry. Also some people like Hen's&Chicks which produce one main pod surronded by many little one. If your looking for the biggest pods go with Giganteum's. I have some Tasmainians, and Giganteum's growing right now. Once they mature and start to flower I'll post some pics for you guys to see. Anymore questions feel free to ask and I'll try to help.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 24, 2009)

Is the pod the big round bulb at the top of the plant and how do you get the good stuff out of it and use it. Are there different ways to extract for different uses


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 24, 2009)

+++rep dude i want to learn more


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the rep everyone.

Yes the pod if first found at the top of the plant but as it mature you will start to see more of them further down the plant. As soon as my lights kick on in a hours Ill take a picture of the beginging of another pods so you can see what Im taking about.

For harvesting you can either just let them grow and die and then make tea or you can lance the pods. Lancing the pod means slicing it. To do this if you've never done it before the best method would be to use a razor blade. Hold the pod in one hand(carefull not to bend it from the stem to much or it can break off), and with the other hand hold the razor. Take the corner of the razor and put it on the pod. Then LIGHTLY press the corner of the razor into the pod until you see the opium start to come out. It will look just like milk. Once it starts to come out then keep that depth and SLOWLY and CAREFULLY take the razor blade up the pod or across it(it doesn matter what direction). I personally like going from down to up cause I find it easier to scrape off the pod but thats just me. The trick is is not to go to deep. The poppy pod consists of two layers which the opium is between and all you wanna do is cut the top layer. If you cut the second layer the opium will go into the middle of the pod. So if you make a cut and at first there was opium coming out and then it starts dissapearing well you know youve gone to deep at some popint. If you make a cut and just little pin dots of opium are coming out you'll gone to shallow(scratched the surface) To shallow isnt a big deal. Anyways lance a pod on three sides of it and wait two days between cuts. After making the cuts just let it sit overnight and it will dry up to a reddish brow color. Then take a razor and lick it to use for scrapping th opium. Licking it keeps the opium from sticking to it. Now you have raw opium


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 24, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Thanks for the rep everyone.
> 
> Yes the pod if first found at the top of the plant but as it mature you will start to see more of them further down the plant. As soon as my lights kick on in a hours Ill take a picture of the beginging of another pods so you can see what Im taking about.
> 
> For harvesting you can either just let them grow and die and then make tea or you can lance the pods. Lancing the pod means slicing it. To do this if you've never done it before the best method would be to use a razor blade. Hold the pod in one hand(carefull not to bend it from the stem to much or it can break off), and with the other hand hold the razor. Take the corner of the razor and put it on the pod. Then LIGHTLY press the corner of the razor into the pod until you see the opium start to come out. It will look just like milk. Once it starts to come out then keep that depth and SLOWLY and CAREFULLY take the razor blade up the pod or across it(it doesn matter what direction). I personally like going from down to up cause I find it easier to scrape off the pod but thats just me. The trick is is not to go to deep. The poppy pod consists of two layers which the opium is between and all you wanna do is cut the top layer. If you cut the second layer the opium will go into the middle of the pod. So if you make a cut and at first there was opium coming out and then it starts dissapearing well you know youve gone to deep at some popint. If you make a cut and just little pin dots of opium are coming out you'll gone to shallow(scratched the surface) To shallow isnt a big deal. Anyways lance a pod on three sides of it and wait two days between cuts. After making the cuts just let it sit overnight and it will dry up to a reddish brow color. Then take a razor and lick it to use for scrapping th opium. Licking it keeps the opium from sticking to it. Now you have raw opium


You are just full of usefull information. I have been following you thread now for a while. Being a recovered Opiate addict I have no intention of growing Poppies for myself to use personaly, none the less I'm going give it a try. If I had this knowledge 5-6 years ago, it would have made Withdrawel and Kicking the Heroin habbit a lot easier I think. Certainly Cheaper. I think there is nothing wrong with what you are doing. I hope its helping you with your condition.

How is the law written in terms of growing poppies in the U.S? I beleive they are legal to grow if you don't slice them, right? Would you say that you prefer the Tea to the Smokable form of raw opium or is just that grinding it is a more affective manner of getting more active compound out of them? How do you know when they are ready for extraction? Will they dry out on there on when they are still on the plant or should I cut them off when I think they are done?
Thanks for the How-to on poppie production.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 24, 2009)

cool i wanna see the pics and from what i understand you can have more than 1 pod per plant about how many times can you slice it before it quits producing


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the thread man. Poppies are beautiful flowers I usually plant them around my garden. I have never scraped them for opium though.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 24, 2009)

im also subscribed and very interested, i want to know more about harvesting, make sure u keep a full journal i would like to grow some poppies, do they smell?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jan 24, 2009)

I only smoked opium once, a friend brought it back from Afganistan on tour. It just kinda sedated the hell out of me. Crazy stuff for sure, I don't think I would want to smoke it often.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 25, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I only smoked opium once, a friend brought it back from Afganistan on tour. It just kinda sedated the hell out of me. Crazy stuff for sure, I don't think I would want to smoke it often.


You've got to love Those american soldiers supporting Terrorism. Nothing like some good Afgan Opium. Jk.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 25, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> You are just full of usefull information. I have been following you thread now for a while. Being a recovered Opiate addict I have no intention of growing Poppies for myself to use personaly, none the less I'm going give it a try. If I had this knowledge 5-6 years ago, it would have made Withdrawel and Kicking the Heroin habbit a lot easier I think. Certainly Cheaper. I think there is nothing wrong with what you are doing. I hope its helping you with your condition.
> 
> How is the law written in terms of growing poppies in the U.S? I beleive they are legal to grow if you don't slice them, right? Would you say that you prefer the Tea to the Smokable form of raw opium or is just that grinding it is a more affective manner of getting more active compound out of them? How do you know when they are ready for extraction? Will they dry out on there on when they are still on the plant or should I cut them off when I think they are done?
> Thanks for the How-to on poppie production.


Yep you pretty much right with the law part. But if your growing say an acre or so then they are going to know whats up. There have been some descent field grown and caught in the USA. On in Iowa a couple years ago, and quite a big one in the Sierra Nevada mountains. But when people get caught it all depends on how good they can play it off that they didnt know they were doing something illegal. Now if I was to get caught with a a good grow I would be on my way to prison just because I have been in trouble before for heroin. So they are going to know what my poppies are about.

I I dont really have a favorite method I like both and you dont really have to make a choice cause you can do both. You can scrape the opium will it flower and then once its done then you can make tea. You dont really need to process the raw opium into "smokable opium". For one you want a descent amount of opium to even do this to make it worth the time and two when I scrape my plants I dont collect alot of other crap material ie. parts of the pods and other impurities(thats all what processing from raw to smokable does). Im not saying Im some master lord opium harvester Im just saying Im not in central america sharvesting 1000's of friggin pods in my massive poppy field. But if you get enough raw opium and you feel the burning desire to process it into "smokable opium" just get a metal pot or whatever and boil some water then take the pot of the heat and as soon as it stops boiling(probably rightr when you take it off the heat)then toss your raw in there. It will deissolve pretty quick. Once it completly disolves then strain it. The filter will catch any pieces of the pods or whatever else is in there beside opium. The opium will be a liquid mixed with water. After you strain it then put the liquid back on the stove and heat till the water is steaming. DONT BOIL. After awhile the water will all steam off and youll be left with a black tarry gob of wholesome goodness thank makes my heart flutter with love.

You will know when they are ready for harvesting when the crown ontop of the pod is standing straight out or upwards. In a couple more days I will take a closs up picture of this. I have pics but they arent that close.

For drying I have cut them off. I do this cause when the top pod is dying and there are other pods growing on the same plant I dont want the plant trying to keep the top pod alive. Meaning I dont want the poppy to use energy on a dying cause I want it to use all its energy on the pods that are still growing on it. When I make tea I use the pods along with the steams as well. If you cut a steam or break one ane a living poppy opium will come out. So once its dead there is still opium in the steam as well. No reason to let it go to waste.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey sorry I forgot to take pictures yesterday. But I will remeber today. My lights come on at 2:30 so in about an hour and 15 minutes. You can slice a pod a few times. Its hard to put a number on it cause it kinda varies. What will happen is you will notice that after so many times the opium that will come out will be almost clear, thats when you know its done. As long as it stays a creamy white then your good. 

No poppies dont have any kind of pugent smell like weed or anything. Ive had alittle less than 150 of them in a room at one time and it has no bad smell. Its also nice cause alot of people know what weed looks like but how many people would think that someone is growing opium in their house.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 25, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Hey sorry I forgot to take pictures yesterday. But I will remeber today. My lights come on at 2:30 so in about an hour and 15 minutes. You can slice a pod a few times. Its hard to put a number on it cause it kinda varies. What will happen is you will notice that after so many times the opium that will come out will be almost clear, thats when you know its done. As long as it stays a creamy white then your good.
> 
> No poppies dont have any kind of pugent smell like weed or anything. Ive had alittle less than 150 of them in a room at one time and it has no bad smell. Its also nice cause alot of people know what weed looks like but how many people would think that someone is growing opium in their house.


What would you say the surface area of your room is? And about how large of pot is needed for planting a single plant, or if I can put several into say a 1gallon pot? Also PH, Temp and Humidity would help. I just continplating putting a couple dozen pots into my grow room or making a seperate room for them. Thanks alot, you have been very helpfull.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 25, 2009)

My poppie growroom is in total about 200 square feet but I only use 1/2 of it. It use to be a back porch that was made into a room that use to be our like relaxed livingroom(we had 2 livingrooms one formal and then another we actually used). I didnt like the whole two livingrooms idea I thought it was a waste(my wife didnt agree with this of course but I forgive her shes only a woman...Just kidding ladies) So anyways I plotted and schemed till I couldnt anymore and then I over took her formal livingroom and made it into out 1 dedicated living room. Of course with the one I just annexed back I wasnt originally going to make it a grow room. I was going to make it into a man land with a bar in the corner, big tv, darts, and air hockey. But then one night in my sleep I had a dream and in that dream I was told "if you grow it you will be high". So man land became grow land. My growroom(for poppies) has the best spot in the damn house. I live on 50 acres and the room over looks our pond. But I used this room cause 3 walls of it are all windows. But since I live outside of town I dont have to worry about people walking around. I have 13 acres cleared and the remaining land is woods, that Im surrounded by.

I dont know what the humididty is this room, its not really a big issue with poppies. The state where I live in is naturally pretty humid we have swamps around us. The PH keep high around 7.5 with soil(atleast thats wehat they say,I dont really ever check it) and with hydro I have literally tested the water one time. Only because when I bought a PH terster for weed I decided to check my poppies and it was pretty high in the 7's. But I had been growing for awhile by then and I figures theres no reason to contaminate my weed by mixing the res waters of the poppies and the weed. 

They are very easy to grow. They are nice to grow with weed for that simple fact. I grow weed via DWC so I always Im having to make adjustments with that system so its time consuming. Poppies I rarelly check. I havent changed the res in a month atleast. Just get some seeds and give it a try and you'll see what Im talking about.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh and for pot size, Just keep the plants about 6" apart from eachother and you'll be good


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 25, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> My poppie growroom is in total about 200 square feet but I only use 1/2 of it. It use to be a back porch that was made into a room that use to be our like relaxed livingroom(we had 2 livingrooms one formal and then another we actually used). I didnt like the whole two livingrooms idea I thought it was a waste(my wife didnt agree with this of course but I forgive her shes only a woman...Just kidding ladies) So anyways I plotted and schemed till I couldnt anymore and then I over took her formal livingroom and made it into out 1 dedicated living room. Of course with the one I just annexed back I wasnt originally going to make it a grow room. I was going to make it into a man land with a bar in the corner, big tv, darts, and air hockey. But then one night in my sleep I had a dream and in that dream I was told "if you grow it you will be high". So man land became grow land. My growroom(for poppies) has the best spot in the damn house. I live on 50 acres and the room over looks our pond. But I used this room cause 3 walls of it are all windows. But since I live outside of town I dont have to worry about people walking around. I have 13 acres cleared and the remaining land is woods, that Im surrounded by.
> 
> I dont know what the humididty is this room, its not really a big issue with poppies. The state where I live in is naturally pretty humid we have swamps around us. The PH keep high around 7.5 with soil(atleast thats wehat they say,I dont really ever check it) and with hydro I have literally tested the water one time. Only because when I bought a PH terster for weed I decided to check my poppies and it was pretty high in the 7's. But I had been growing for awhile by then and I figures theres no reason to contaminate my weed by mixing the res waters of the poppies and the weed.
> 
> They are very easy to grow. They are nice to grow with weed for that simple fact. I grow weed via DWC so I always Im having to make adjustments with that system so its time consuming. Poppies I rarelly check. I havent changed the res in a month atleast. Just get some seeds and give it a try and you'll see what Im talking about.


 
Thanks a bunch, I already Germinating some mcormics seeds (untill the White Persians come in) Sound easy enough for me. As for the second living room, I feel ya pain. We have two A formal and the one we use every day. I don't know why she wanted the formal one. The couch cost more then one we use every day. Plus we never take company in there, and I get yelled at when I sit on it. I bought the Damn thing. Woman, they are a breed of their on. I just don't get it. I tried to convert the garage to man town, and she all of a sudden Wanted to keep the car in there. I swear it's a power thing. Anyway, thanks again. I'll hit you up if I have anymore questions.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn women. Cant live with them and cant legally shoot them(jk....kinda). I love being on this forum. My wife never will come on it so I can talk as tough as I want.. Anyways I took some pictures today. The first one is suppose to show a new pod begining to grow. I apologize that you can barely see it but it will become more noticable in a few days and Ill take another. The next pictures are of the poppys I started this grow journal with. Theres not much to say about them except they are three weeks old. I water them every few days. I have them under a 400 watt HPS on 12/12. I normally would have them under MH but all my MH bulbs are currently being used in my weed grow. So Im using my equipment on stuff I dont even use. Yep I just said it, I DONT SMOKE WEED. Im sorry all you guys if I let you down but I just dont like the stuff. The truth is that a friend saw how I was growing and he smokes weed and he suggested the idea of growing weed so thats how I ended up doing that. But anyways Im getting side tracked. The last picture is of my back yard I got 27.7kg of opium..........Im just screwing with ya I friggin wish that was my back yard.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 26, 2009)

You better hope she doesn't pop on and start reading. Your gonna be sleeping with those poppies if she does. I would have to say that I probibly only smoke about 3-5 times a year. I really am too busy with work to deal with the lack of motivation it gives me. I grow for my wife, she likes to smoke. It certainly would have been much cheaper for me to just call a dealer though. I can't imagine this being any safer either. Anyway enough about woman. 
So, I assume that the stems will thicken up and start to grow upwards. Or are those the roots I'm seeing in white? What If I just planted them directly in soil? Do all the plants produce pods, or do the act like like the pot plant and only the female does.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep your right those white string looking thinks are the stems and the will thicken up and be able to support themselves. Alot of times they will be standing up and as soon as I mist them they fall over. But they will get thicker. Once I transplant them into bigger pots I will add more soil and kinda prop them up. The good news is that all poppys will produce pods. There is no looking after a plant for awhile only to find out it isnt worth nothing. If you plant directly into soil, depending on what your soil type is they should grow and spread like weeds. My outddor soil is crap and dont grow for nothing. Most of my soil is clay and during the rain season most of my yard will look like a pond and my actual pond will rise over the bank a couple feet. Plus I live where there are hurricanes and I dont know how the top heavy poppy would be during the next Katrina. But I was out there this weeked digging a garden(it was in the 70's). Im getting soil brought in and gonna give it a try again and see what happens. I probably have 1/4 million seeds so I might as well as use them.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 26, 2009)

well good luck to your outdoor venture. I have decent soil outdoors but the wind is a major problem. I'ts pretty normal for the wind to hit between 40-50 mph almost once every month. since I am surrounded by water, there isn't much that stops the wind from picking up and ripping through our back yard. We do have a rather big fence, maybe I could plant a few rows around it. That should stop most of the wind, or at best hold them up if they blow against it. Infact, the wind here is so bad at time, you cant get a ferry boat off the island. I have had family stuck out here for 3 days because of it. 
What is it about the persian whites you like so much. Are they easier to grow then the tasmanian or is just that you have the persian seeds already? I ordered both types but im just curious. Earlier in thread you said something on the lines of them likeing winter. Being that I am in new england, should I plant some outdoor now? Or wait for spring? 
Do you water with your pond water? I get my water from an underground well, I find it to be perfect for weed. But as for poppies go, I may have to raise the PH a bit. But who know, I gonna see how it works without doing it first.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 26, 2009)

im trying this shit


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 26, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> im trying this shit


You and me both. Good luck to ya.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for wishing me luck on the outdoors. Yea planting aroung the fences should help with the wind I'd think. Who know maybe growing in rough wind like that will toughen them up and produce some stronger opium. Just like the farmer who was really mean to the onion and now the onion is taking revenge on humans by being very strong on some Wendy's sandwich(its a tv commercial I just saw). Anyways. My plan is to feed them via pump and pond water. I too have well water and Its normally around 6.4 outta the tap and 80PPM's. The reason I grow Persians so much is because I have so many friggin' seeds probabaly around 200,000 seeds of them. They are the first strain I ever grew so I always have the seeds to screw around with. I unlike most people dont really care for Hen's&Chickens though. They seem to take forever to grow.

Your suppose to plant in late fall or early spring cause for one the veg on 12/12(the shorter days of the year,winter months). They flower on the longer days of the year, summer days. So if I were you I would plant as soon as the ground thaws out. If they grow a little big and you think its gonna frost just cover them. I substained so damage due to this. I didnt know it was going to get down to 27 F and it killed a couple of the smaller ones. The biggest ones did ok though. Once you guys start growing please post pics in here I'd like to see.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 26, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Thanks for wishing me luck on the outdoors. Yea planting aroung the fences should help with the wind I'd think. Who know maybe growing in rough wind like that will toughen them up and produce some stronger opium. Just like the farmer who was really mean to the onion and now the onion is taking revenge on humans by being very strong on some Wendy's sandwich(its a tv commercial I just saw). Anyways. My plan is to feed them via pump and pond water. I too have well water and Its normally around 6.4 outta the tap and 80PPM's. The reason I grow Persians so much is because I have so many friggin' seeds probabaly around 200,000 seeds of them. They are the first strain I ever grew so I always have the seeds to screw around with. I unlike most people dont really care for Hen's&Chickens though. They seem to take forever to grow.
> 
> Your suppose to plant in late fall or early spring cause for one the veg on 12/12(the shorter days of the year,winter months). They flower on the longer days of the year, summer days. So if I were you I would plant as soon as the ground thaws out. If they grow a little big and you think its gonna frost just cover them. I substained so damage due to this. I didnt know it was going to get down to 27 F and it killed a couple of the smaller ones. The biggest ones did ok though. Once you guys start growing please post pics in here I'd like to see.


Pictures, Sure thing, I thinks it even legal. Who would have thunk it, Me doing something legal. I must be getting old. You would think our water supplys were connected. My wells around the same PH, PPM is 95-110. Good water if you ask me. It is perfect for growing pot. 
I think Im out of questions for now, but I'll keep you posted on my progess. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 27, 2009)

i got all the stuff to start but im clueless as to were i get seeds and i have yet to start reading up on them and doing my homework but if i knew that it would be a good start. i think i even heard someone mention they were growing McCormic just regular old cooking/seasoning seeds. does that work i mean white persian just sound so much bettr than something you get off the spice aisle at walmart


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 28, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> i got all the stuff to start but im clueless as to were i get seeds and i have yet to start reading up on them and doing my homework but if i knew that it would be a good start. i think i even heard someone mention they were growing McCormic just regular old cooking/seasoning seeds. does that work i mean white persian just sound so much bettr than something you get off the spice aisle at walmart


I see your alot like me. Page Two of this thread answers your where to buy question. ethnobotanicals.com was mentioned, I used them to place my order. But there are tons of other places out there. I think as far as trusted sites ethnobotanicals.com is the way to go though.


----------



## scubadude239 (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you grow the poppies under 18/6 hours of light from seed?


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes you can do 18/6 but you'll end up with little poppys. They'll be about a foot and a half tall. They will produce opium though


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 28, 2009)

So, they won't produce pods while growing on 12/12 lighting right? Once you switch them to 24hrs on they will. Is this a good technique?


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 29, 2009)

im assuming this. they veg on 12/12 and they flower on 18/6. so i would guess you could change from 12/12 to 24/0 and they would probably flower earlier and sooner. i remember on a page or 2 back it was said you can put them on 24/0 as for results let me know.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Jan 29, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> im assuming this. they veg on 12/12 and they flower on 18/6. so i would guess you could change from 12/12 to 24/0 and they would probably flower earlier and sooner. i remember on a page or 2 back it was said you can put them on 24/0 as for results let me know.


 
I wouldn't see why not. Thats what I'm gonna have to do anyway. I going to put them in my pot Veg room to flower and my flower room for them to veg. sounds kind of funny actully.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep thats what I do alot of time. That seedlings in this grow are in my weed flower room right now. I'm gonna take some more pics tomorrow after I transplant them. The roots have been poking out of the pellets for a few days now but I just havent time to move them to bigger pots.


----------



## scragelynugz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey I don't know if you talked about the specifics of growing earlier and I just missed it but I heard that the poppy seeds have to freeze before you germinate them. Is this true?


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 31, 2009)

nope not true. I have taken them directly out of the pod and immediatly panted them and they have germinated. I have never froze them


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 31, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> The last picture is of my back yard I got 27.7kg of opium..........Im just screwing with ya I friggin wish that was my back yard.


 

hahaha thats funny shit, i also wish that were a field close by, thank you for all the information, my next harvest im actually going to start poppies and try it using your info so please finish this thread


----------



## flashgee (Jan 31, 2009)

does anybody know the laws with poppy seeds in the uk,do the seed banks ship them to the uk.would the site you talked about in an erlyer post (ethnobotanicals.com) ship seeds over here. what are the chances of the poppys growing outside in the uk and if the will when to plant them and how long till harvest.


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 1, 2009)

I finally transplanted them lastnight. I put most in peat pots cause some of these will probably be transplanted outside depending on space issues. This is all because of a bold move by my evil wife. She has reclaimed my poppy growroom except for a corner of it. Anyways I also thinned most of them 1 per pellet(the peat pellet they were atarted in). A few I thinned somewhat but I havent chosen which ones to keep yet. In about another week I'll thin out the rest cause they will be easier to tell which ones are the strongest. Still no fertilizer. I will start a very week solution probably next week. Also in a few days Im going to be making some more tea with some Tasmainians and I will show pics and tell you what Im doing step by step. Basically an illustrated cooking show.


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 1, 2009)

Im not sure of the laws in the UK. In the US they are completly legal. I'm guessing that the sites I listed earlier would send them. They probably are legal for you to get there. I dont really know of anywhere they arent. They are grown alot in garden just cause of there beauty and the seed are also used in cooking/baking.


----------



## scragelynugz (Feb 1, 2009)

This is from wikipedia

In the United States, opium is listed as a Schedule 2 controlled substance by the Drug Enforcement Administration. In addition, "Opium poppy and poppy straw" are also prohibited.[3] However, this is not typically enforced for poppies grown or sold for ornamental or food purposes.[1] There is a common misconception that there is a clear distinction between poppies useful for opium extraction and ornamental or food poppies. It is not difficult to manufacture opium tea with a high morphine content from opium flowers readily available at flower shops.[4][5][6]

So i'm guessing its legal up until the point you slice em open for opium


----------



## grodrowithme (Feb 2, 2009)

yea there lwgal till you go to use it for the good just like salvia


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 2, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> I finally transplanted them lastnight. I put most in peat pots cause some of these will probably be transplanted outside depending on space issues. This is all because of a bold move by my evil wife. She has reclaimed my poppy growroom except for a corner of it. Anyways I also thinned most of them 1 per pellet(the peat pellet they were atarted in). A few I thinned somewhat but I havent chosen which ones to keep yet. In about another week I'll thin out the rest cause they will be easier to tell which ones are the strongest. Still no fertilizer. I will start a very week solution probably next week. Also in a few days Im going to be making some more tea with some Tasmainians and I will show pics and tell you what Im doing step by step. Basically an illustrated cooking show.


Looking good and healthy. But lay off that coke, It's gonna rot your teeth. Jk


----------



## flashgee (Feb 2, 2009)

i just ordered my 1st lot of poppy seed after reading this thread and thinking it was time to give this a shot,i got a mixed pack of....hens and chickens,tasmanian,giganteum,persian white,plus mystery pack. 500 seeds in each,totaling 2500 all together.i will be keeping an eye on your posts to pick up any tips and grow info.i will be in tough when my seeds come to pick your brains and to make sure i am doing every thing right.


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 2, 2009)

I made some tea tonight with some tasmainians. Im kinda messed up right now and I still have to tend to my weed grow. But tomorrow while Im at work I will post the pics and the play by play.

And your right about coke. I love that shit and drink it way way to much. But if Im to lazy to make coffee I have to to do what I have to do.


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 2, 2009)

flashgee said:


> i just ordered my 1st lot of poppy seed after reading this thread and thinking it was time to give this a shot,i got a mixed pack of....hens and chickens,tasmanian,giganteum,persian white,plus mystery pack. 500 seeds in each,totaling 2500 all together.i will be keeping an eye on your posts to pick up any tips and grow info.i will be in tough when my seeds come to pick your brains and to make sure i am doing every thing right.


Alright great. I think you'll enjoy growing it. Like I said its one of those things you dont have to constantly watch. Post pics in here once you start them Id like to see. I will help ya anyway I can.

Oh yea I forgot to mention I started some outside the other day in a little hole I dug and added some soil in. I didnt think they were going to germinate but they did after about 5 days and they are still continuing to pop up. So like any self respecting grower I got my tiller and a shovel and tilled/dug a little garden about 6' wide and 8' long and 8" deep. I filled it with the cheapest potting soil I could get at home depot($1.78 per cubic foot). As I was finishing up yesterday adding the soil it was just starting to rain so I held off on planting. But today I went out there and tossed some Persian and some Tasmainians. Next weekend Im going to be starting another little garden for some hen&chicks. Then who knows I might go rent a big ass tiller and plant an acre or so in a corner of our property. But who knows. Alright I gotta get to my girls in flower. Later


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 7, 2009)

Alright sorry it took longer then expected to finally post this. Ive been sick with flu or something. Alright the other night I mage some tea.

Ingrediants:
(6) medium tasmanian poppy pods and about 12" stems.

(1 1/2) cup of water

(1) tablespoon of vinegar(can use lemon juice or nothing at all. Its a personal prefernce.

Untensils:
(1) small pot

(1) filter(can use coffee filter, tea shirt or whatever else.

(1) drinking glass

(2) bowls


STEP ONE:
First I take the 6 pods with stem(PIC1) and cut them into small pieces. I then take them and grind them into the finest powder I can get it(PIC 2). I use a mini grinder and it does very good job. The finer the powder the better. You will be able to extract more morphine if you have more of a surface area of the poppy pods.

STEP TWO:
Then take your little pot and fill with 1 1/2 cups of water(PIC 3). Place the pot over the stove and bring to a boil. Once it comes to boil remove from heat and then add you grounded poppy pods(PIC 4). At this time I also add about 1 teaspoon of vinager which I think help the morphine extraction. NEVER ADD YOUR POPPY POWDER WHILE THE WATER IS BOILING. BOILING TEMPERTURE BREAKS DOWN THE GOODIES CREATING CRAPPY TEA.

STEP THREE:
After adding you poppy powder some will settle to the bottom and some will float on the top for awhile(PIC 5). Let it sit for atleast 20 minutes and stir every now and then. Some of the floating material will gradually settle to the bottom(PIC 6). On the bottom you will have whats refered to as sludge. You looking for dark tea. The darker you get it the more potent it is going to be and the less you will have to drink. If you tea is kinda light for you liking just put over low temp until its steaming and evaporate some of the water off.

STEP FOUR:
After letting it steep(sitting and cooling down) I take a drinking glass and place a coffee filter in it and put a rubber band around it to keep it in place(PIC 7). I then begin filtering out the tea(liguid) from the sludge(solids)(PIC 8 and PIC 9). Once everything is out of the pot I take the coffee filter out of the cup. I twist the tops and then place in a bowl. I then take another bowl of the same type and place on top of it. Then I use the two bowls as a press to squeeze the last of the liquid out of the filter and sludge. After you have all the liquid in a cup take the left over sludge(PIC 10 and 11) and keep for another cup. Off the sludge expect about 50% of the potency from the orignal poppy.

STEP FIVE:
Drink up. Its going to taste bitter. I perfer my tea alittle warm and then have something to drink as a chaser. Some people use honey or lemon to flavor it up. I dont really care for all that Im more about getting it done fast. Like I said it should be dark as you can get it cause that mean potency(PIC 12).

STEP SIX:
Wash the dishes so you dont piss off your wife or girlfriend.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 7, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Alright great. I think you'll enjoy growing it. Like I said its one of those things you dont have to constantly watch. Post pics in here once you start them Id like to see. I will help ya anyway I can.
> 
> Oh yea I forgot to mention I started some outside the other day in a little hole I dug and added some soil in. I didnt think they were going to germinate but they did after about 5 days and they are still continuing to pop up. So like any self respecting grower I got my tiller and a shovel and tilled/dug a little garden about 6' wide and 8' long and 8" deep. I filled it with the cheapest potting soil I could get at home depot($1.78 per cubic foot). As I was finishing up yesterday adding the soil it was just starting to rain so I held off on planting. But today I went out there and tossed some Persian and some Tasmainians. Next weekend Im going to be starting another little garden for some hen&chicks. Then who knows I might go rent a big ass tiller and plant an acre or so in a corner of our property. But who knows. Alright I gotta get to my girls in flower. Later


 
Make sure your yard doesn't start looking like Afghanistan. No one wants the Taliban thinking they can take refuge on their property....


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 7, 2009)

BTW, great post with the pictures. You took all the quess work out of addiction. JK. Now we should start a "how to get into detox and rehab thread. Im just playing, good job.


----------



## TheFaceMelter (Feb 11, 2009)

How long did it take from germination to being able to scrape some opium? Did you get the seeds online?


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 11, 2009)

johnny poppy seed


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 13, 2009)

Heres the latest update. Times have beem hard around home and its come down to me being forced to grow in shittier and shittier locations around the house as my evil wife gains foot holds in various rooms. But at least shes gone for the week at her moms......900 miles away. So its been nothing but smooth sailing since Tuesday. I missed garbage day yesterday so now I have garbage piling up in the garage. But I dont care Im a man damnit. I have been playing master mechanic around the house and taking apart everything that I think I can fix only to find out that I dont know what the hell Im doing and I leave it worse then it was to begin with. But I dont care Im a man damnit. Staying up late going to work at 11 am when I was suppose to be there at 9. And when I get there I look in the bosses eyes and said "I dont care Im a man damnit". And when my wife calls and asks if I took the garbage out and going to bed early enough to make it to work on time and I said "uhmmm yes honey I am. And Im going to go do some laundry right now. And I love and miss you so much". But the whole time Im saying that to her Im thinking "I dont care Im a man damnit". Yep I am pretty baddass. I keeps it real.

But anyways enough with all my badassness. My Persian's are now 4 weeks old. Not much really to report on. Some gnats decided to make Persia their home though so I had to get all gangster on them and throw some diamotous earth around them. Of course I was in a poppy tea stuppor and forgot that that shit isnt to fun breathing in and had to run out like a school girl. But they seemed to have left cause they couldnt handle my realness. But here are some pictures. Oh the last pic is of about 80 pods worth of seeds. I probably got close to 1000000 seeds out of em.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 13, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> are you an opiate addict?


first off, this one...you were right I think, a hole.


2cimdma said:


> As for seeds you can get them alot of places. Im not sure if I can mention places to buy them or not. So if its wrong to metion sellers I apologize. The first seeds I bought were Persian whites off ebay. I bought 100000 seeds for 10 dollars or so. Also Park Seeds is another good one and then ethnobotanicals.com. They are very cheap compared to weed seeds. I have around 6-7 different strains now. You should only have to buy seeds once if you want to continue growing the same breed. Each pod you grow with have a shit load of seeds inside it that you can get once they die or you cut. Just let the pods dry out and cut the pod open and dump the seeds into a bag or whatever.


great post, thanks for the info. and thanks for the web names, I'm gonna check into it. seems like a great companion plant for Mary Jayne. also, is there a big difference in the opium from each genus?


2cimdma said:


> Thanks for the rep everyone.
> you deserve it, and more!
> Yes the pod if first found at the top of the plant but as it mature you will start to see more of them further down the plant. As soon as my lights kick on in a hours Ill take a picture of the beginging of another pods so you can see what Im taking about.
> 
> For harvesting you can either just let them grow and die and then make tea or you can lance the pods. Lancing the pod means slicing it. To do this if you've never done it before the best method would be to use a razor blade. Hold the pod in one hand(carefull not to bend it from the stem to much or it can break off), and with the other hand hold the razor. Take the corner of the razor and put it on the pod. Then LIGHTLY press the corner of the razor into the pod until you see the opium start to come out. It will look just like milk. Once it starts to come out then keep that depth and SLOWLY and CAREFULLY take the razor blade up the pod or across it(it doesn matter what direction). I personally like going from down to up cause I find it easier to scrape off the pod but thats just me. The trick is is not to go to deep. The poppy pod consists of two layers which the opium is between and all you wanna do is cut the top layer. If you cut the second layer the opium will go into the middle of the pod. So if you make a cut and at first there was opium coming out and then it starts dissapearing well you know youve gone to deep at some popint. If you make a cut and just little pin dots of opium are coming out you'll gone to shallow(scratched the surface) To shallow isnt a big deal. Anyways lance a pod on three sides of it and wait two days between cuts. After making the cuts just let it sit overnight and it will dry up to a reddish brow color. Then take a razor and lick it to use for scrapping th opium. Licking it keeps the opium from sticking to it. Now you have raw opium


awesome info this. how about a syringe...for extraction, not use? think I could slip a needle in there and 'suck' it out??



IslandGreenGuy said:


> You are just full of usefull information. I have been following you thread now for a while. Being a recovered Opiate addict I have no intention of growing Poppies for myself to use personaly, none the less I'm going give it a try. If I had this knowledge 5-6 years ago, it would have made Withdrawel and Kicking the Heroin habbit a lot easier I think. Certainly Cheaper. I think there is nothing wrong with what you are doing. I hope its helping you with your condition.
> this question is for Island and 2cim: do you think I could vaporize the opium with my vaporizer????
> How is the law written in terms of growing poppies in the U.S? I beleive they are legal to grow if you don't slice them, right? Would you say that you prefer the Tea to the Smokable form of raw opium or is just that grinding it is a more affective manner of getting more active compound out of them? How do you know when they are ready for extraction? Will they dry out on there on when they are still on the plant or should I cut them off when I think they are done?
> Thanks for the How-to on poppie production.


I know 2cim already answerd ya, but did you know the state flower in California is a poppy? hence, it is illegal to cut them. they are of course planted on most state property, so the property of the state. I'm a citizen, so don't really understand why I couldn't pick some?? they belong to the 'people', I'm a people!?! ROFL


IslandGreenGuy said:


> You've got to love Those american soldiers supporting Terrorism. Nothing like some good Afgan Opium. Jk.


ya do know....afghanistan is one of the places indica came from. so, everytime you smoke it, you're supporting terrorism too, LOL


flashgee said:


> i just ordered my 1st lot of poppy seed after reading this thread and thinking it was time to give this a shot,i got a mixed pack of....hens and chickens,tasmanian,giganteum,persian white,plus mystery pack. 500 seeds in each,totaling 2500 all together.i will be keeping an eye on your posts to pick up any tips and grow info.i will be in tough when my seeds come to pick your brains and to make sure i am doing every thing right.


can you say how much you paid??
and which site did you order from??

This question is for everyone...will they,  any of those sites, ship 'stealth' packaging???


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 14, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> first off, this one...you were right I think, a hole.
> 
> great post, thanks for the info. and thanks for the web names, I'm gonna check into it. seems like a great companion plant for Mary Jayne. also, is there a big difference in the opium from each genus?
> awesome info this. how about a syringe...for extraction, not use? think I could slip a needle in there and 'suck' it out??
> ...


 
I don't see a need for stealth shipping. The seeds are legal to ship to you. Mine came in a small envelope inside another padded envelope. I used www.ethnobotanicals.com But there are many many others outh there.

Vaporizing, I have no Idea if it would work, but maybe...

I guess you could try to use a needle, as long as you had a very small gauge on it, The opium has stuff that would clog up a larger gauge Try a 14 gauge (if you can get one). It wouldn't be nearly as efficient as scraping it thought. 

The opium is in a small layer inbetween the shell and the inside of the poppy. if you go in to deep, it wouldn't get anything at all. 

I would stick with what works if I were you.

No need for the needle yet.....
Next you'll be ordering some hydrocloric acid and making Heroin out of it.

I paid about 5 bucks for 250 seeds.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 14, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> I don't see a need for stealth shipping. The seeds are legal to ship to you. Mine came in a small envelope inside another padded envelope. I used www.ethnobotanicals.com But there are many many others outh there.
> 
> Vaporizing, I have no Idea if it would work, but maybe...
> 
> ...


kool, thanks for replying. I couldn't wait so checked all those sites...is the peony poppy the same...contains opium? I really liked the black peony...it was just so kool looking!
jsut asking about the stealth because I live in Japan and their real tight asses here!! lol
for the needle extraction I was thinking about a printer cartridge refill syringe...I'm too scared to use one on myself...I nearly faint when they take blood or give an injection for the flu!!! rofl
anyway, after getting some replies on diff types of poppies, I'll order some...and some herbs and veggies too, that'll throw em off the scent either way!
I really liked Park Seeds cuz the herbs and veggies, but couldn't find anything like in that guys photos...?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 14, 2009)

commented to have in subscribed list, got ur link off of th other poppy thread, great info both on there and here!


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 16, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> kool, thanks for replying. I couldn't wait so checked all those sites...is the peony poppy the same...contains opium? I really liked the black peony...it was just so kool looking!
> jsut asking about the stealth because I live in Japan and their real tight asses here!! lol
> for the needle extraction I was thinking about a printer cartridge refill syringe...I'm too scared to use one on myself...I nearly faint when they take blood or give an injection for the flu!!! rofl
> anyway, after getting some replies on diff types of poppies, I'll order some...and some herbs and veggies too, that'll throw em off the scent either way!
> I really liked Park Seeds cuz the herbs and veggies, but couldn't find anything like in that guys photos...?


In Japan, If you can buy poppy seeds at the local food store, you can order them from any source legally. Most of the seeds you get at stores are the opium containing poppy seeds anyhow. 

The peony poppy, I'm not sure about. I would go with what was mentioned on the first page, thats what I did. The inkjet refill syringe wouldn't work for this. I knew a guy who used one that he "jerry rigged" to shoot up with. Not somthing I would suggest ever doing..

They grow like weeds, there is nothing to it..

goodluck


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 16, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Yep its true you can harvest a pod more than once. You can do it a few times just wait a couple days in between so it will produce more potent morphine content. Plus each plant will keep putting out new pods right by where the leaves meet the stem. Some people say they've gotten up to 30 pods off one. I havent gotten that many but I got quite a few. For potency I go with the Persian Whites and even better yet Tasmanian's. Tas's have been bred to produce potent opium for the pharmacology industry. Also some people like Hen's&Chicks which produce one main pod surronded by many little one. If your looking for the biggest pods go with Giganteum's. I have some Tasmainians, and Giganteum's growing right now. Once they mature and start to flower I'll post some pics for you guys to see. Anymore questions feel free to ask and I'll try to help.


so, I ordered from ethnobotanicals because the other two places (territorial and parks) wouldn't ship overseas, and I really did want some veggies and herbs too. I got the supermix poppy seeds, kanna seeds, morning glory seeds and some salvia enhanced extract...I hope it makes it through customs...


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 17, 2009)

onenumcat said:


> so, I ordered from ethnobotanicals because the other two places (territorial and parks) wouldn't ship overseas, and I really did want some veggies and herbs too. I got the supermix poppy seeds, kanna seeds, morning glory seeds and some salvia enhanced extract...I hope it makes it through customs...


I would have stuck with the poppies... I don't think the Salvia is legal in your country..


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 17, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> I would have stuck with the poppies... I don't think the Salvia is legal in your country..


yeah, I don't think it's specifically illegal, atm, but it's on a watch list. a friend of mine ordered some 'legal buds' online. they came through customs, but I think, he said, they were labeled as 'something something' other than herbs. I forget, exactly, but he did get them. I ordered something like it, several years ago...didn't arrive. I emailed the co asking for a refund...they gave it right away, no hassles. so, I'll just hope for good fortune again!  either a successful delivery or a refund.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, good luck with that. I don't think it should be legal anyway, it's really understudied and nobody knows what it does to you long term.. But, hopefully it will come for you.


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry its been awhile. As soon as my lights kick on in a hour Im going to take some pictures asd give you guys an update. Also I just ordered some new seeds tonight and I will be staring a new grow journal with them as well. These are Coca seeds. I figure what the hell if the DEA comes kicking down my door I will atleast have a good story to tell. I can see the newspaper article already "Local man armed with AK47arrested today growing Heroin, Cocaine, and Marijuana in his residence". Hmmm....maybe not the best idea Ive ever had. But oh well I guess Im doing enough shit wrong whats a little coca growing. Ill make alittle tea with some coca leaves and some poppy pods and have a hell of a good time. Shit I'll be on here writing a friggin' book if I get some coke in me. I havent done that stuff in a long time.


----------



## rckstr (Feb 22, 2009)

just curious to see how this has been going for you all??

I've been trying to grow some for about 3 months. They just keep dying! I have 500 seeds left from ethnobotanicals and I HAVE to get it right! 

Here's what I've been doing so far - I have an 8" terra cotta pot, filled with "moisture control" potting soil. I sprinkle seeds onto the soil, put a very thin layer of soil over the top of them, water them, and keep them in my window. There, the temp is about 65-70 degrees, and gets about 2-4 hours of direct sunlight in the morning. The remainder of the day they still get plenty of light, just not direct sunlight. After about 2 weeks, I get a little sprout, they grow to about an inch or 2, then they wilt and die! I water them about every other day,and I never pour water directly on them, I usually put the seeds in the middle of the pot, and water all around them. I'm assuming that the soil is like a sponge, and absorbs all the water up like it should. 

The last batch I tried to grow, I put in my closet with a grow light on 24 hours a day. Same thing happened... I don't get it, I can grow cactuses in the middle of January but cant even get a fuckin weed to grow! PISSIN ME OFF!!!


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 23, 2009)

I keep them covered with a clear dome for the first couple weeks after they germinate. The roots are very shallow and the top of the soil is the first to dry so possibly the roots are drying out. Also for germination I keep them in a dark location until they sprout and after sprouting they will grow an inch in a couple days.

Anyways here are some pictures of whats happeing now. The first few are the soil. They are about 4 inches tall. They hydro I kinda forgot about to tell you the truth they werent even under a light but they were in a room that kinda got some sunlight. And the last is of one of my girls. Standing at 6'4"


----------



## chiefmanuel (Feb 23, 2009)

pretty cool i guess... not my thing though ....interesting to see how something thats not cannabis grows


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 23, 2009)

Good shit man, mine are getting there. They are about 4 or 5 inches right now. Running out of space though. I have a few flowering White Widows taking most of the 4000 watts in the flowering room. 
Should I put in the veg room? 24/0 is the lighing.
If I keep the Poppies under 12/12 they won't produce pods right?


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 23, 2009)

Those are the coca plants?


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 23, 2009)

No those are poppies Imwaiting for the coca seeds hopefully next week if they dont get stopped in customs


----------



## rckstr (Feb 23, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> No those are poppies Imwaiting for the coca seeds hopefully next week if they dont get stopped in customs


Can't you get in trouble if they get stopped? Like, attempting to import a controlled substance or something?


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 23, 2009)

Yea I could but I do the same with my weed seeds. I just dont have them go to my home. They get delievered to a friend and never with a signiture required.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 24, 2009)

rckstr said:


> Can't you get in trouble if they get stopped? Like, attempting to import a controlled substance or something?


things sent to you are technically not your doing, you didn't physically send it to yourself. therefore it could only be used as circumstantial evidence in any case against you. you aren't breaking the law because you didn't DO anything. but once you take possesion, that's another matter...

also, customs will usually send you a letter/postcard asking the contents of the package and it's usage...

I received a post card. I told them it was an herbal vaporizer, which it was, 'the hotbox', lol. however, I did lie a bit as to its usage...for me...I told em it was for my Aromatherapy business. I received my package a week later...they released it to me, np.

I had been tracking the package with the tracking software, so I knew it was in customs...and I knew the contents of that particular package.
on the other hand, if I knew the package contained an illegal or controlled substance/item...I'd have just said, 'that must be a mistake, I'm not expecting any packages. therefore, I don't know the contents.'
then you're covered, you 'refused' the packaged. and denied knowledge of it.
they'll just return it to the sender. they don't destroy it. unless, maybe, it's a bomb...or a rocket launcher(RPG), LOL.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 24, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> No those are poppies Imwaiting for the coca seeds hopefully next week if they dont get stopped in customs


Are you crazy? Coca seeds... This isn't Columbia.. Just kidding. Dont' even get me started on this one. Thats all I need, Cocaine.
I could be wrong, but don't they grow rather large and in the tropics? I think you might have to use a green house for this one. But all the luck to ya. If it works hit me up, Ill be glad to give it a go.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 24, 2009)

crap, I just receive my poppy seeds, and some morning glory and kanna seeds too...also the salvia arrived fine...and now you're talkin coke plants...I can't keep up! LOL
gonna plant the poppy's indoors and the morning glory outdoors...not sure abolut the kanna seeds...


----------



## LostInSpace... (Feb 26, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> No those are poppies Imwaiting for the coca seeds hopefully next week if they dont get stopped in customs


How big should the poppies be before you can flower them? I got a bunch growing and the biggest is about 4 inches tall.


----------



## 2cimdma (Feb 26, 2009)

They will get big leaves about 10" long and then it will strat to flower its self eventually. Once it does that put it under 18/6 or 20/4. Ill take a picture of one of my outside one ans show you


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool dude i was just wondering on this exact same grow the other day. poppys indoors.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 27, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> They will get big leaves about 10" long and then it will strat to flower its self eventually. Once it does that put it under 18/6 or 20/4. Ill take a picture of one of my outside one ans show you


hey buddy thanks again for starting this thread. it's something I'd probably never have thought of doing. I'm gonna use these as a supplement to my weed grow. as I've recently decided adding companion plants to my MJ since there seems to be plenty of 'unused' light and I have plenty of space, too. 

I've got 25 plants, 6 strains, cannabis, growing now. they've been vegging for about 5 wks. but two, Lowryder#2, will be harvested in a few weeks, then I'll have even more space. I'll begin flowering on March 1st, so my seeds, poppy, have arrived just in time.
I got the 'supermix pack', 1500 seeds. it includes all the strains mentioned in your thread and also these strains, I think not mentioned before; Turkish Blue, Venus, Lilac, Danish Flag, and Indian White. unfortunately they're all mixed in a single baggie, lol. there are basically three color seeds, black, white and cream/tan. I'm just gonna sow a bunch of em and hope they'll be easy to identify once they begin flowering.

What do you think? will they be easily identifiable? also, as some strains of my weed will be ready in as few as six weeks, while others may take as long as 12, can you say again how long before a poppy, usually, matures, begins to flower? I'll have to keep the lights at 12/12 for that long and I'm wondering if I may need to use a 'poppy' flowering area or if the weed will be done and I can switch to 18/6 by then.

well, thanks again.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Feb 27, 2009)

interesting shyt man u got a a new squatter on ur grow!


----------



## Lil Czr (Feb 27, 2009)

I was just wondering if if anyone has ever grown Persian Blue poppies. I have some seeds that I'm getting ready to start and was looking for some info.


----------



## onenumcat (Feb 27, 2009)

Lil Czr said:


> I was just wondering if if anyone has ever grown Persian Blue poppies. I have some seeds that I'm getting ready to start and was looking for some info.


IDK crap about poppies, but it seems to me, all the previous info applies to all poppy strains...they all grow under the same conditions, imo.


----------



## Lil Czr (Mar 1, 2009)

True, but some have a higher production of the latex resins than others and was wondering the quantity and quality of this particular strain.


----------



## rckstr (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow... That very same day you told me to start them in a jiffy dome I went out and bought one. The next day I put it together, filled it with water, and let it sit and soak it all up. The following day, I loaded it with seeds, and put it somewhere dark. Now today I look at it, and they're doing awesome!! Fucking amazing.... 

So, they're going to need to be replanted and artificial light soon. This will be a 100% indoor project, and I personally haven't ever grown anything indoors before, so what's next? I think I have a couple days before they need anything, but whats the best setup to have? Any fertilizers? What light schedule would you recommend? Ok, last question I swear - how many individual plants can I put in an 8" terra cotta pot, or would you recommend I build more like a "bed" out of 4X4's? Thanks! You're really helpful!


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont even know how old these are I dont really remeber when I planted them. Sorry I havent really been keeping up with journal. Theres been alot going on with work and plus Im getting ready for my outside mj grow. It already getting in high 70's down here so I have been in overdrive getting everything ready. Anyways I wanted to take some pics of these. You can see the leaves are about 9-10 inches long. There are already two nice pods showing. Also you can see in the pic where the leaf meets the stem the little growth of leaves that you see will be additional pods. I thik I will get about 15 pods off this one. I havent taken care of it. I forget to water them for a couple weeks at a time. But they should be alright. Also I started another little garden outside tonight for some more poppies. I actually had one going but then forgot to water them when they were still very young and they all died. I will try to take care of the next batch better. I will be transplanting the ones I have in this journal this weekend to the great outdoors except for 10 or so. I just dont really have the room or time for them all to be indoors. Ok for some reason its only allowing me to attach two pictures


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 5, 2009)

the rest of the pics


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's a pic of one of mine. Started outdoors in december. she's cooking right along. 


out.


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Here's a pic of one of mine. Started outdoors in december. she's cooking right along.
> 
> 
> out.


Hey its looking nice. Looks like your is getting ready to start shooting up. The stem looks like its getting thicker so that means its about ready to start to flower.


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 7, 2009)

wow way to go ive been away for a couple of weeks great to see everything is going well cant wait to start mine


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 7, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Hey its looking nice. Looks like your is getting ready to start shooting up. The stem looks like its getting thicker so that means its about ready to start to flower.


My wife was perusing my "personal plants" and thought it was either mustard or collard greens... Uhhh no, this is brain salad 

What kind of fert are you putting on yours? I'm using bat and fish poop... poop, funny word poop.

out.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 7, 2009)

I haven't read all the posts, so bear with me. We are growing poppies in conjunction with our med. mar. thinking it could be used to augment the pain killing propertied of MJ. I assume this has been tried, but wondering what y'all experience have been, or thoughts thereof.


----------



## Feroce (Mar 7, 2009)

cowabunga said:


> I haven't read all the posts, so bear with me. We are growing poppies in conjunction with our med. mar. thinking it could be used to augment the pain killing propertied of MJ. I assume this has been tried, but wondering what y'all experience have been, or thoughts thereof.


Oh, it works, and works well.

Too well, in fact. In my case, it proved too addictive, and I had to quit using it. I used an alcohol extract of dried pods, very simple to make and use, all too easy to slip into serious addiction.

Be careful, is what I'm saying


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 7, 2009)

Absolutely correct. I will use it as a 'treat" and nothing more. Chasing the dragon has its risks. I intend to wipe some sweet buds with the sap and set this buds aside for holidays and such.

out.


----------



## IceIceBaby (Mar 7, 2009)

this is a cool ass thread..i would like to grow poppies and coca plants. dont know the extraction process for coca though. anyone have any ideas? 

and did your seeds ever arrive for the coca?

Ice


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know the extraction method and I haven't tried to grow it... yet . If I do though I will consume it as it has been for centuries by the natives...simply put a wad of leaves in your mouth and chew. 

out.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I don't know the extraction method and I haven't tried to grow it... yet . If I do though I will consume it as it has been for centuries by the natives...simply put a wad of leaves in your mouth and chew.
> 
> out.


I really dont understand why you guys want to grow coca, what are you going to do with it ?

Some years ago my parents brought some coca tea bags from Peru, and trust me it does not get you high. They are sold in grocery stores for making tea. A lot of ordinary people in Peru and Bolivia chew coca leaves all day long cause it gives them a slight energy boost and takes away the feeling of hunger. It gives you a slight buzz (like smoking a cigarrette for the first time almost), but it is not cocaine. Im not familiar with the process but as far as I know ... If the point is to get high .. you have to transform the coca leaves into cocaine or something else, and that is a complicated process.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 7, 2009)

Cracker Jax and Feroce: Thanks for the "heads up"...


----------



## twointhecloset (Mar 13, 2009)

does o go bad when u make tar how long do u think it will keep for


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 13, 2009)

ok, got those poppies going...looks good, right? about 8-10 days old...since I sowed them.





I think there are about 2 dozen there. should be enough to get at least one of each strain...I want at least one of all ten strains. that would be kool.
they're in with my current grow of 24 plants, 6 strains, in flowering since March 1. I sowed these poppies just after changing the photocycle to 12/12.

*6 strains, 24 plants grow*
How long will it be until I can transplant them?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 13, 2009)

twointhecloset said:


> does o go bad when u make tar how long do u think it will keep for


No it will not go bad if you keep it in a dry cool environment. Wrap it in some plastic and no worries. 

out.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

I think they may be a bit cluttered together, but that fine if your planning on thinning them later.. I planted them straight into 1 gallon pots, I'm going to thin them out later and keep one plant per pot. You may have a problem when it comes to thinning, as the roots will be intertwined and tear each other if you pull. Also, if you cut all but one stem from each pot, the root mass under the ground from all the others will soon die and become almost toxic. But, one you transplant into larger pots it should fix that problem for you.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

twointhecloset said:


> does o go bad when u make tar how long do u think it will keep for


I keep it in the fridge. I have never had it go bad in there. Don't keep it in your car, that will make it go bad. I learned that the Hard way.


----------



## Top 44 (Mar 14, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry I havent been keeping updates but Im still trying to get all my plants outside. Only 10 more to go. Anyways here are some pics of some poppies


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 16, 2009)

this has prolly been answerd but where do you get good poppy seeds? i mean ones that will sprout not just on a bagle...


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 18, 2009)

No, I didn't forget, here's the updated pic on the poppy. 








out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 19, 2009)

You growing Poppies too Jax? I'm planting some Moringa tree. I also am getting some San Pedro cuttings.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 19, 2009)

My first time with poppy NG. Thought I would give it a try. I had it a long time ago on some Thai stick. It was awesome but I was with a snitty girlfriend at the time. I'm hoping to make some very sweet bud gifts to my pals without telling them... Watch them sink into the furniture.

Moringa tree...hmm Is that botanically Moringa oleifera? I can pick up an 8 footer for 50 bucks. Good deal?


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> My first time with poppy NG. Thought I would give it a try. I had it a long time ago on some Thai stick. It was awesome but I was with a snitty girlfriend at the time. I'm hoping to make some very sweet bud gifts to my pals without telling them... Watch them sink into the furniture.
> 
> Moringa tree...hmm Is that botanically Moringa oleifera? I can pick up an 8 footer for 50 bucks. Good deal?
> 
> ...


Yeah Moringa Oleifera, it grows really easy from seed and fast so I don't think I would buy a plant. My garden is going to be quite interesting this year. I also got into growing shrooms and I'm going to put in a little outdoor patch.

Quite the eclectic garden to most people it looks like a jumble of plants.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 19, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah Moringa Oleifera, it grows really easy from seed and fast so I don't think I would buy a plant. My garden is going to be quite interesting this year. I also got into growing shrooms and I'm going to put in a little outdoor patch.
> 
> Quite the eclectic garden to most people it looks like a jumble of plants.



Cool, I'll look for some seeds for the Moringa. Yah, I've got two 3 gallon poppies I started as a trial but now have 25 more in my veg garden. I scatter flower seed in there with them after they have established. No one can tell. I live in FloriDUH so I need to be slick about it.

What's the san pedro? never heard of it...


out.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 19, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Cool, I'll look for some seeds for the Moringa. Yah, I've got two 3 gallon poppies I started as a trial but now have 25 more in my veg garden. I scatter flower seed in there with them after they have established. No one can tell. I live in FloriDUH so I need to be slick about it.
> 
> What's the san pedro? never heard of it...
> 
> ...



Moringa is often called the Horseradish tree too so seeds are sold under that name often.

San Pedro is a legal cactus that contains loads of Mescaline






I live in a dry climate so a San Pedro in a pot should grow big out here.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 19, 2009)

That looks great. I have been piddling around with regular cactus but have to move it into the greenhouse for the summers. I might have to throw in one of those. Thanks for the info mate!


out.


----------



## cool14001 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd like to grow some coca for myself. Never thought it was possible thought. Maybe its government misinformation. They did the same with poppies, making people believe it is an exotic plant that can only be grown in certain specific environments. I'd like to see how that goes, cuz Ive been trying to quit dip for a while. Chewed coca seems like a good replacement to ween myself off.

As for right now, I have 5 poppies growing in my backyard. I saw some online while picking out my vegetable seeds and figured I'd try it out. I'll get a pic or two up if you don't mind. May need some of your advice as you seem to be one of the most knowledgeable people on this subject that I've run across.

Actually, a few months ago before I was on RIU, I came across your grow (I recognized you recently by your profile pic, props) and it motivated me to pick up some seeds. I've always wanted to try true thai sticks.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 19, 2009)

Bublonichronic said:


> this has prolly been answerd but where do you get good poppy seeds? i mean ones that will sprout not just on a bagle...



http://www.ethnobotanicals.com/

These folks have what you need. Reputable company... Good Luck!! 


out.


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 20, 2009)

Alright its been awhile and I have some bad news to report. Lastnight I decided to look around on the web about DEA flyovers in my area so I typed in DEA + marijuana + and then my location. The first f*$king thing to pop up in the search was an article writen by Marc Emry about my hydro store. Apperantly the owner of the place( a person I have talked to while there, not about anything illegal though...thank God) was a paid informant for the DEA. He assisted another person and sold him all the equipment for a 15000 dollar growroom. Supposedly even supplied the clones. Once the room was up and running the dea came and kicked down the poor guys door and he got hit with a bunch of fed time. So due to this I have to shut down for awhile on inside growing. I have seen other people in this thread growing and it seems like alot of people have a real good idea on how to do it right. But..Im still alive and kicking outside the house. So I planted a SHIT LOAD of seeds today. So Im gonna keep this thread going and start the outside part. Pretty much gonna be repititious though but who the hell cares? We poppy growers need somewhere to unite and share tips. But anyways..Im gonna give it a few months and see what happens around the house. If nothing strange is going on then back to business as usual. This really sucks balls. But I have multiple felony convictions so I really cant take stupid risks and Im sure it would be a big ordeal to get busted "manufacturing a controlled substance" especially opium(we all know the newspaper would say heroin though to make it sound worse). For some reason they frown upon that. Well keep on growing people and if you have any questions Ill still try to help the best I can.


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that 2cimdma, I still have a suspended sentence to finish so know the feeling. Good thread though.


----------



## LostInSpace... (Mar 21, 2009)

That a bummer dude, thanks for the advice on this thread though. Dont let the man keep you down!


----------



## SPORTSTER (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT4uPDpZs0Q&feature=related


----------



## twointhecloset (Mar 22, 2009)

great ty for the info


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice... peace.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Mar 26, 2009)

that's sum shyt but a felony conviction is nothing 2 fuck about with the DEA is one of the reasons ppl become terrorists (i am in no way advocating terrorism)

i kinda wanted an opium smoke report it's not the most common thing to find any more


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 26, 2009)

OPium report #42 (I always say 42 ) I've got two big mommas going in 3G's but the wind knocked one over on its side, but doesn't seem to be slowing it down. Huge leaves but no flower yet. I'll snap a pic tomorrow guys!


out.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 27, 2009)

opium is like school in summer time...


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 27, 2009)

Bublonichronic said:


> opium is like school in summer time...


Like what uplifting, educational, and a way to get ahead in life? Yea I would have to agree 100%.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 27, 2009)

nahh....uncool


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't do it if you can't handle it... 

out.


----------



## Sub Zero (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow! All is as it should be...NOT!


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 28, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Don't do it if you can't handle it...
> 
> out.


That is so true, and the fact is that very few people can, but unfortunately don't know until it's too late.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 28, 2009)

yea i know how it is im just playen...my bro fell pretty deep into an addiction that damn near tore our family apart so i just dislike the drug...but whatever works for you...to each his own...shit like that ya know, but my main problem is that say you let one of you friends try some of you plants that gets totally hooked and that persons family has to go threw hell...i dunno.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, I had a hunch you were coming from an anecdotal personal experience which is quite natural. Opium is addictive, but it takes an addictive personality to become exploited by ANY drug, not just Opium. Certainly I am not advocating the use of Opium for everybody. My own sister was hooked on heavy drugs in her 20's. So I know where you are coming from. I once had to help her (she begged me) tie her arm. As I look back, she was trying to get me to join her in that particular insanity, but instead i was like NEVER EVER ASK ME TO DO THAT AGAIN. I found it stupid and not necessary since weed was more than enough to feel good. But some people for many different reasons go for the self destruct button. 


out.


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 28, 2009)

How long do these things take to grow much bigger than this? Mine are a few weeks old and are just about this high, little shorter. These things are slow growing or i'm doing something wrong. 






onenumcat said:


> ok, got those poppies going...looks good, right? about 8-10 days old...since I sowed them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onenumcat (Mar 28, 2009)

SPORTSTER said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT4uPDpZs0Q&feature=related





NoSaint said:


> How long do these things take to grow much bigger than this? Mine are a few weeks old and are just about this high, little shorter. These things are slow growing or i'm doing something wrong.


haha, yeah, mine(pictured in your post) haven't gotten much bigger, some...and they're almost 30 days old. I'm gonna transplant them soon. although, no one ever answered or even replied to my post about when they could be transplanted.
now, mine are getting the ragged edged leaves, so it seems they are maturing.

also, since I'm flowering 24 MJ plants now, with two 400w HPS bulbs...I think the poppies would do much better with MH bulbs, blue light, but I'm certainly not gonna switch bulbs just for a few poppies.


----------



## 2cimdma (Mar 29, 2009)

You can transplant whenever. Id say earlier the better though. I dont do anything with my peat pellets till the roots start coming out the bottom. Once that happens I get them really wet and then spray some dilluted root stimulator in the pellet then transplant. I drank some tea about 2 hours ago with 8 pods in it and I literally have to keep one eye closed right now or else I go cross eyed. They were tas's and I gotta tell ya that I am as high as a friggin kite. Last night I drank some with the same strong affects. my mother inlaw who is visiting right now has been taking pain pills for many many years due to a car wreck and lastnight she wanted to try some tea thinking it wouldnt really help with her pain. Now she wants to take home seeds and start her a garden cause lastnight was the first night in a long time for her that she didnt have to take any pills. The best pain reliever ever. And I think these are the most potent pods Ive ever had.


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 29, 2009)

From what I've been reading Poppies HATE being transplanted or having their roots disturbed.
It's better to plant them in the pots they will stay in and thin them out when necessary, removing the weaker ones.
April is apparently the best time to plant in the southern hemisphere so I'll be planting in a few weeks.
Sub Tropical here and still a bit warm.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah, This is my first attempt with poppies and I have read the same thing about not liking to be moved. I now have 2 very large pops in 3 G's plus I sowed 25 directly into my garden about a month and a half later. they are doing well. We'll see after the big thunderstorms which are almost upon me.

out.


----------



## Opium Fiend (Apr 7, 2009)

Hay 2cimdma ,

Excellent thread and information - do you have any updates? 

I've just planted some poppy seeds about 9 days ago, and I've overcrowded the pot so badly it kinda looks like watercress 

But now I've got a propagator and 6 different types of poppy to experiment with. Just wondering how soon (after sprouting) you need to give them artificial light?
The veg cycle is 12/12 and the flowering cycle is 16/8, right?

Looking forward to more progress pics...

Cheers,
CP


----------



## Noble Gas (May 4, 2009)

2cimbma, I found this thread to be the most intersting read so far on RIU. Thank you for the information and sharing your poppy experiences with us. 

My condolences on the shut-down of the indoor operation. Keep the will there will be a way.

Being able to make some China Opium War grade "O" has been on my want to do list for some time now. 

What have you found to be the optimal conditions for growing poppies in terms if yield and potentcy? 

Also how many plants would it take in a single grow to be able to harvest and process say about 1Oz of O?

I did and online search about different extraction methods to isolate the pure opium and I found this: http://www.drugsandbooze.com/showthread.php/lets-make-opium-pics-20845.html?p=181055

The beauty of chemistry

Lets chase the white dragon boys!

~NG


----------



## NewGrowth (May 4, 2009)

Have not seen this thread in a bit he must be smoking his opium  How are your poppies Jax?


----------



## CrackerJax (May 4, 2009)

The flowers are just now coming off. I stopped watering them but they got drenched the other day by storms...fingers crossed. I'm about 10-12 days out I think...


----------



## CrackerJax (May 4, 2009)

Here's a pic of my last flower...


----------



## Noble Gas (May 4, 2009)

Nice, that flower has a nice color, and you can get high off of it too? 

Has anyone here harvested and produced some weight at all yet? If so pics please! Opinions as well. 

I can't take it anymore I'm ordering some seeds.

~NG


----------



## CrackerJax (May 4, 2009)

I'll tell you soon...


----------



## HiddenHammer (May 4, 2009)

subscribed and slightly interested


----------



## Noble Gas (May 4, 2009)

Tatan said:


> I really dont understand why you guys want to grow coca, what are you going to do with it ?


What else? Make your own cocaine! 

I wonder how many plants it would take to produce a partyable amount? 

Maybe there is a SOG method for coca plants. I dont find it hard to believe one could sustain several mother plants while cultivating a crop for fast growth and developement.

On the plus side it would be a cool tree to have in the garden, who would know its a coca tree unless they've seen one before? Which I highly doubt. 

Is anyone else interested in trying this out?

Weed is love... Cocaine is lust


----------



## CrackerJax (May 5, 2009)

Well to be fair, like home brewing, it's cheaper to just go down and get a six pack at the store. It's inherently more expensive to make your own cocaine.


----------



## Noble Gas (May 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Well to be fair, like home brewing, it's cheaper to just go down and get a six pack at the store. It's inherently more expensive to make your own cocaine.


You're definately right about that... I've 
been watching Breaking Bad way too much.

But I'm sure if someone had enough land with the right environmental conditions it wouldnt cost as much compared to an indoor operation. 

One can dream...


----------



## CrackerJax (May 5, 2009)

I would think Northern cali would produce some good coca....up in the mountains. It needs cool nights.


----------



## Noble Gas (May 8, 2009)

Yes, if I had the money I would buy a vineyard on the monterey coast and maybe grow some grapes on the side


----------



## scubadude239 (Jul 14, 2009)

Home brewing is cheaper if you do it right and produces a better product.


----------



## scubadude239 (Jul 14, 2009)

2cimbma where did you go? 

How many poppies would i need for an ounce of cooked opium? Also how much does a gram go for?


----------



## apasunee (Aug 3, 2009)

AHHH SH!T,, the thread came to an end,,, dammmm,,,, well , I guess its for the better as my back is killing me, sure could use some poppy tea right now,,, I also would like to know how many plants,, about,, it would take to get an oz........GROW ON......


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 3, 2009)

I was going to post the results and I was very close, but something drilled perfect little holes in all of the buds and drained them before I could harvest. Some ants got very high... Oh well, next year.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 3, 2009)

dammm that sux....


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I was going to post the results and I was very close, but something drilled perfect little holes in all of the buds and drained them before I could harvest. Some ants got very high... Oh well, next year.


Moths try BT next year . . . how you been bro?


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey, i've been good and smokin dope..... 

Moths eh? Ok...the first one was on a pod that was just touching the grass, so I figured it had to be those amazingly versatile ANTS! Moths...grr. Well, I am going to try a winter grow for them so this time is the charm. I was literally like less than a week from harvest...


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 4, 2009)

*The Certification of Live Birth that was published on AKA OBAMA's campaign web site is not a Birth Certificate*. It is easy to tell the difference between the two types of documents. It is very likely that the COLB used by AKA OBAMA's campaign is a *fraudulent documen*t. Several forensic document examiners have carefully scrutinized the COLB and declared it suspicious or an obvious forgery. The best evidence presented so far is from Ron Polarik, PhD. Dr. Polarik writes:

There are laws on the books in Hawaii and the Federal Statutes that clearly spell out exactly what constitutes forgery, and in both Hawaii State Law and the Federal Statutes, the act of altering an official government document  even if it is just a facsimile of that document  constitutes forgery. The bogus COLB that Obama created is also considered to be a "false identification document, a felony forgery."


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Hey, i've been good and smokin dope.....
> 
> Moths eh? Ok...the first one was on a pod that was just touching the grass, so I figured it had to be those amazingly versatile ANTS! Moths...grr. Well, I am going to try a winter grow for them so this time is the charm. I was literally like less than a week from harvest...


Seems like it happens like that, my buddy recently killed my plants while I was on vacation 

The moths lay their eggs and then the larva eat holes through your buds. The trick is to apply BT early and regularly. Those fuckers have eaten my bud before too


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 5, 2009)

Heh, I don't know how that other post got in here...

But this hole was TINY...about an 1/8" hole. It just seemed like ants to me. 

Good to hear from you buddy. Hope all is well at your end. I'm sitting pretty over here...


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 5, 2009)

hey ive been reading through this, skipped a few pages cuz i was impatient and wanted to see some poppies, but would you mind if i asked a few questions? i cant grow anything other than vegetables right now but as soon as i can id like to grow poppies along with my marijuana, so if you have any "tips" i would love to learn them. for example if all of my plants were leaning like that id freak out and prop them all up, but you said they stand on their own

you said you grow poppies on a 12/12 light schedule? do you think a 24/0 or 18/6 schedule would promote growth in the seedling stage at least, or is it best to go 12/12 from seed?

and im pretty sure you mentioned this already, but what strain of poppies are best/your favorite to produce opium? Tasmanian?


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 5, 2009)

I have only grown it once and was successful, but never got beyond admiring the lovely flower...

As far as indoor guidelines, i can't give you any. I grew mine outdoors, but I do know it won't germ unless the nights are around 50 degrees F for at least a week, although I had some come up after 4 nights. They like it hot in the day but dry (my problem in the summer), so I grow it in the winter down here.
I can't recall the strain i was growing and I know the packs are here somewhere lol, but I do want to try "Hens and Chickens" next.

Check out this video. i think it will explain alot to you in ten short minutes. 

[youtube]cR2fLGR4bBI[/youtube]


----------



## 2cimdma (Aug 6, 2009)

He He He!


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 7, 2009)

what is that? laymans terms?

wiki
"It is widely used as a paint stripper and a degreaser"


----------



## 2cimdma (Aug 7, 2009)

Im going to use acetic anhydride(AA), dichloromethane(DCM), and 4-dimethylaminopyridine(DMAP) for the synthesis of something a bit better then opium.

Using these three chemicals is for fast acetylation of M to H(within minutes) instead of normal esterfication methods which can take some time(6 hours up to a couple days).

AA and DMAP are both watched especially the AA. Meaning your going to need a good reason to be ordering them. Sorry I'm not gonna say what reason I give. DCM is easy to get though.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 7, 2009)

H




(10 characters)


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd hardly say better.


----------



## 2cimdma (Aug 7, 2009)

I would 100% definetly say better. Now I just have to wait till I get moved and start a new crop


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 7, 2009)

so hey did you catch my post about my being interested in growing poppies at one point? any input?


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoking Opium is kewl. 

Making H is not.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kale,
Yes I did, and I posted a 10 minute video for you to watch...


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 8, 2009)

oh no i caught your video, i was looking for some info from the OP too


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh...okay then. Yah, you need indoor help. I know they like cool nights and dry air. Two things I can't give them right now....


----------



## 2cimdma (Aug 8, 2009)

Whats the difference between H and O? Thats kinda the same as saying theres a difference between smoking hash or weed. Ones just more potent then the other. When smoking opium your smoking morphine,codeine, and then a bunch of non-narcotics. Now when you make H and use it the H metabolizes into morphine...unless its injected but that too turns into morphine just not as fast cause it misses the first round. But the point is a drug is a drug is a drug. A cocaine user is no better/worse then a crack user, weed smoker, heroin user, etc. Everyone uses a drug for one reason or another but it is pretty much the same which is to feel better about something. I personally dont use weed, cocaine, or heres the big shocker heroin or opium(but I have in the past). I do take perscription pain medications though for a disease I was born with which makes my joints dislocate many times a day. So why do I take the risk growing and manufacturing this stuff? I do it cause one I enjoy trying to do things that most people dont or wont. And two cause I like the idea of having something to fall back on to make money if the need ever arises, and three just because I may need the stuff one day and I'd like to know I can make it. On June 30th this year there was a vote to stop the sales of the pain medication that Im currently on as well as others. The vote passed. Now this vote doesnt mean for sure they are gonna stop the use of these drugs but there is a good possibility it will. So then what? You can be sure that I will prepared and I will be making my own meds morphine for now, and as I get older I will probably need something stronger which will be H. Or who knows maybe Fentanyl. Well sorry for the ranting and raving.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 9, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Whats the difference between H and O? Thats kinda the same as saying theres a difference between smoking hash or weed. Ones just more potent then the other. When smoking opium your smoking morphine,codeine, and then a bunch of non-narcotics. Now when you make H and use it the H metabolizes into morphine...unless its injected but that too turns into morphine just not as fast cause it misses the first round. But the point is a drug is a drug is a drug. A cocaine user is no better/worse then a crack user, weed smoker, heroin user, etc. Everyone uses a drug for one reason or another but it is pretty much the same which is to feel better about something. I personally dont use weed, cocaine, or heres the big shocker heroin or opium(but I have in the past). I do take perscription pain medications though for a disease I was born with which makes my joints dislocate many times a day. So why do I take the risk growing and manufacturing this stuff? I do it cause one I enjoy trying to do things that most people dont or wont. And two cause I like the idea of having something to fall back on to make money if the need ever arises, and three just because I may need the stuff one day and I'd like to know I can make it. On June 30th this year there was a vote to stop the sales of the pain medication that Im currently on as well as others. The vote passed. Now this vote doesnt mean for sure they are gonna stop the use of these drugs but there is a good possibility it will. So then what? You can be sure that I will prepared and I will be making my own meds morphine for now, and as I get older I will probably need something stronger which will be H. Or who knows maybe Fentanyl. Well sorry for the ranting and raving.


Couldn't be more wrong. There may be some sort of parallel between saying hash is to weed what heroin is to opium, but that minimizes the vast difference between the two drugs.

Now you can smoke as much hash or weed as you like and quit....and feel no worries about being addicted. 

Not so with O or H. H is massively addictive and ruins tens of thousands of lives (and connecting families) each year. 

I would NEVER make H on purpose..... it is a destruction drug...nothing more. O can be more recreational, although still dangerous and addictive, but NOTHING like H....nowhere near it.

H is a horrible drug..... just horrible. When you sell weed, I kind of think you might actually be helping ppl. When you sell H.... you are sending ppl to a HELL. BIG DIFFERENCE in KARMA and INTENT.

Lowlifes sell H


----------



## apasunee (Aug 10, 2009)

sending ppl to hell????? I know a few ppl that I would like to send to hell....


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 10, 2009)

Why, then send them to Hoboken! It's pretty close.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 11, 2009)

And newark,, and a few other prime locations around there...


CrackerJax said:


> Why, then send them to Hoboken! It's pretty close.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

Right?? Jersey City comes to mind.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 12, 2009)

And lets not forget paterson.......


CrackerJax said:


> Right?? Jersey City comes to mind.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

heheheh, there are so many right in one area!! Bayonne!!


----------



## apasunee (Aug 12, 2009)

back to the poppies,,,, so,,, if I was to go get the mccormick poppy at the store in the spice isle would they be good ones like Ive heard or does anyone know for sure????


apasunee said:


> And lets not forget paterson.......


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

I dunno what they list the poppies as in McCormick's. just make sure they are Papver *SOMNIFERUM*. Anything else is a no go.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 12, 2009)

If america was a person,,, jersey (at least most of it) would be the armpit.....


apasunee said:


> back to the poppies,,,, so,,, if I was to go get the mccormick poppy at the store in the spice isle would they be good ones like Ive heard or does anyone know for sure????


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

That would make Houston the pube area...


----------



## apasunee (Aug 12, 2009)

I knew there would be more people from jersey in this section than most.... after youve lived in the underbelly of america you probably know a little about this subject....


CrackerJax said:


> That would make Houston the pube area...


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

The Garden State!


----------



## apasunee (Aug 12, 2009)

Ive seen the size of those jersey tomatoes and when I grew weed there my plants turned into trees in 3 months,,,, f-n great place to grow,,, just dont live there...


CrackerJax said:


> The Garden State!


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm kidding. There are some great places to live in Jersey, but you gotta be on that treadmill to the city to live there. It's a grind. I agree about the soil. Prime farming land and has been that way since it was a colony. Dang corn and tomatoes are to die for.  If you're non union that is.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 12, 2009)

but ive lived in newark,, patterson,, had a girlfriend in bayonne,, oh and jersey city,, so thats why im so bent on the area,, but you are right there are some of the nicest places ive ever wanted to live in jersey also,,, so not saying its all bad,, but the bad is extemely bad and the good is very good....anybody who know jersey can agree....


CrackerJax said:


> I'm kidding. There are some great places to live in Jersey, but you gotta be on that treadmill to the city to live there. It's a grind. I agree about the soil. Prime farming land and has been that way since it was a colony. Dang corn and tomatoes are to die for.  If you're non union that is.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, there's very little middle ground. Up or down and not much in between. Still some of the best pizza and deli sandwiches I've ever eaten come from Jersey. Those little Mom & Pop's deli on the corners? Hooboy.... I'm gaining weight just thinking about it.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 12, 2009)

have u ever been to any towns around patterson area,,, very tough areas but good food and a lot of good people if you know them.....


CrackerJax said:


> Yes, there's very little middle ground. Up or down and not much in between. Still some of the best pizza and deli sandwiches I've ever eaten come from Jersey. Those little Mom & Pop's deli on the corners? Hooboy.... I'm gaining weight just thinking about it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh sure. I grew up in that area. Lodi, Little Ferry, when I got older and got a wild hair up....I'd go to ft. Lee. Talk about some rough bars.... But once you're a local...no worries.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 12, 2009)

just trying not to get killed just going out everyday,, drug dealers sold their sh1t right in front of my house,,,sucked,, when I moved to the other side of the states noone beleived me hoe bad it was they all thought I was making it up,,hahahaha,, pussies,,,these peoples idea of rough is riding thru the worst area in town that looked like I was in a much better neighborhood than I am from,,, the western states dont know real bad if it jumped up and took their wallet...


CrackerJax said:


> Oh sure. I grew up in that area. Lodi, Little Ferry, when I got older and got a wild hair up....I'd go to ft. Lee. Talk about some rough bars.... But once you're a local...no worries.


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, it's a rough area. I took my wife up to NYC for her first of many visits about 10 years ago. She thought it was so nice and clean (Manhattan). I told her this is not the city I grew up with......dang, back in the 70's..... whole different scene.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 12, 2009)

I had the same problem,,, I brought my girlfriend back there after i left back in the 80s and they cleaned the whole dam town,,, no more 14th street for pills,,,, no more central park for mescaline and acid,,, but There was still harlem for the wet bags of the bomber z and black tar,, thank god.....


CrackerJax said:


> Yes, it's a rough area. I took my wife up to NYC for her first of many visits about 10 years ago. She thought it was so nice and clean (Manhattan). I told her this is not the city I grew up with......dang, back in the 70's..... whole different scene.


----------



## Cheese101 (Aug 12, 2009)

I Think This Blokes A Joke I Mean Heroin Is What It Is Whatever Way He Look At People Like You Are Just A Joke That Shit Ent A Game Ther Ent No Casual Use About It You Iver A Addict Or A Soon To Be Addict No To Ways About It You A F.....g DickHead


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 12, 2009)

Hahah.....oh the memories....... definitely not Ozzie & Harriet.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 12, 2009)

I couldnt even peice together what the fuck you just said,,, try not dropping out of school in the 5th grade next time,,, all I got from that was bloak and dickhead nothing else even came close to anything that can be made out,, good luck in the future when your trying to be a dick and put someone down to make yourself look better,, but I wasnt putting anyone down so maybe I just dont understand some assholes....kiss-assmy ass .....


Cheese101 said:


> I Think This Blokes A Joke I Mean Heroin Is What It Is Whatever Way He Look At People Like You Are Just A Joke That Shit Ent A Game Ther Ent No Casual Use About It You Iver A Addict Or A Soon To Be Addict No To Ways About It You A F.....g DickHead


----------



## 2cimdma (Aug 12, 2009)

Im not trying to compare weed/hash to opium/heroin in the true sense...or something. Im just trying to say that if you are a opium smoker then to say someone who uses H is worse or below you I just cant see. I personally use to use 15-20 blows per day. Blows being 10 dollar bags of h bought on the westside of chi. I know what addiction to it is and I did 4 years and 3 weeks in prison for it. But I can 100% honestly say that I have not touched heroin since 12/2002(the month I was arrested). I have partaken in a bit of tea though. But I too use that on and off. I havent made a glass in well over a month because my Dr. has put me on some meds that actually do the job and take away pain. Which brings me to me next point. Addiction is shitty I agree and I doubt anyone is gonna argue differently. But.....isnt not being able to walk??? I am in my late 20's and there where days my legs would not/ could not support me(and Im a skinny guy). When I take steps there are times when my knees disslocate and I fall. Standing in the shower nice and relaxed with the hot water on me my hip pops out of socket and down I go. Go to put on my shirt both of my shoulders go outta socket as soon as they get raised. When I was younger this didnt hurt that much. But now that Im a bit older the bone on bone disslocations f$#king hurt. So Im let with a choice. Get use to it and say screw normal life Ill stay in my house sitting in my chair watching TV watching life go by. Or I can go to an alternative that true isnt that great but Ill be able to function. Yes I may be a morphine addict or possibly H as am older who knows. But I bet ya I wont feel no friggin pain and when my knee goes out of socket and I fall Ill get right back up. Hopefully they wont take my meds outta circulation and I can keep on going with those(which with any opiate I could get addicted to) but if not then Ill be ready. I understand those ppl that think this is a messed up way of thinking but I gotta do what I gotta do. And NO I WOULDNT BE SELLING ANY. For one I dont really feel like getting locked up again for it and two there is no way I would be able to produce enough to make a profit. It isnt like Im gonna have acres upon acres to grow poppies. 10 poppies or so equals one gram of opium. 1 gram of opium bout 100mg of morphine=75mg of H.


----------



## Cheese101 (Aug 13, 2009)

apasunee said:


> I couldnt even peice together what the fuck you just said,,, try not dropping out of school in the 5th grade next time,,, all I got from that was bloak and dickhead nothing else even came close to anything that can be made out,, good luck in the future when your trying to be a dick and put someone down to make yourself look better,, but I wasnt putting anyone down so maybe I just dont understand some assholes....kiss-assmy ass .....


 You FoolYou Ent Even Close To Understanding What I Say Becuase You Not Life Experienced Anuff So Keep Shut 
You Not No The Point I Was Making This Shit Bad I Was Stateing That I Think Its Stupid To Think It Can Be Used As A Every Now And Then Drug Ye Maybe For A Few Months lol Then What Your Fucked Lets Be Real You Must Rattle All The Way To Get Your Script You Bunch Ov FuckUps


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 13, 2009)

few months? I don't know where you are getting your info, but that's ded wrong.


----------



## Cheese101 (Aug 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> few months? I don't know where you are getting your info, but that's ded wrong.


 Mate A Few Months Was Been Generouse I Get My Info From Experience So Dont Come Like You No Anythink


----------



## breakneck (Aug 13, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Its addictive but you can be a casual user. Its just like any other opiate, use in moderation and it can be good, start using everyday and it will turn pretty nasty.


Exactly. Gotta have control over yourself.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 14, 2009)

sounds like someone didnt ge their fix on this morning.......................


breakneck said:


> Exactly. Gotta have control over yourself.


----------



## apasunee (Aug 14, 2009)

Iv been doin tar every day for 25 years,,,,,, and I aint hooked...... hahahahahaha


apasunee said:


> sounds like someone didnt ge their fix on this morning.......................


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well Im hooked on weed about like a crack addict I belive, you really don't want to meet me after about 48 hours of withdrawl, I shake, freeze when its 95 outside, cant think,
and so on. I use to have a hydrocodone addiction about 5 or so years ago it lasted for a year and I was eating like 10-12 10mg hydro tabs a time and atleast a script a day, once I took 15 of em and saw "the colors of the rainbow" laid on the sofa for a few hours, drooled all over the place and finally passout. I think I was pretty close to death but after that I stopped doing em, I didn't have any real withdrawl other than I was a prick for a while but nothing like when im off weed. 

Does anyone else have such a hard time coming off pot???
Im sure someone is gonna say thats stupid, but ok you go from 5-10 blunts a day (pretty much staying stoned around the clock) to being sober and tell me.
ive been a hard core pot head for about 3-4 years now, if Im doing something I try to make sure Im high for it.


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 26, 2009)

apasunee said:


> Iv been doin tar every day for 25 years,,,,,, and I aint hooked...... hahahahahaha


Yeah Im sure after Ive been on weed for 25 years I wont be hooked at all can just quite as soon as I finish this B and roll another


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 26, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Well Im hooked on weed about like a crack addict I belive, you really don't want to meet me after about 48 hours of withdrawl, I shake, freeze when its 95 outside, cant think,
> and so on. I use to have a hydrocodone addiction about 5 or so years ago it lasted for a year and I was eating like 10-12 10mg hydro tabs a time and atleast a script a day, once I took 15 of em and saw "the colors of the rainbow" laid on the sofa for a few hours, drooled all over the place and finally passout. I think I was pretty close to death but after that I stopped doing em, I didn't have any real withdrawl other than I was a prick for a while but nothing like when im off weed.
> 
> Does anyone else have such a hard time coming off pot???
> ...


I definitely high most of the time but if I need to do something that requires me not to be high I seem to have no problem not smoking. Luckily most things can be done baked


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Man I goto the probation officer high, ive went to court hi, I had to work in a church so I toked up in chruch, not like on Sunday, I was doing electrical work for them (for free actually), but I needed a buzz so I got one. Im not religious, other than about weed, so a church is about as good as any place is for me, when I was wonder I had sex with a girl there so smoking pot there isn't any worse right?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 26, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Man I goto the probation officer high, ive went to court hi, I had to work in a church so I toked up in chruch, not like on Sunday, I was doing electrical work for them (for free actually), but I needed a buzz so I got one. Im not religious, other than about weed, so a church is about as good as any place is for me, when I was wonder I had sex with a girl there so smoking pot there isn't any worse right?


A Church is just another building IMO . . . built by man just like any other.

I was on probation and though I never went to see her high I did use my dog's pee for the urine tests . . . . my dog had to quit smoking.


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL
well im not on probation where I have to worry about being pissed, I don't have any type of drug charges or incidences, just a stupid thing I did
so now I have to take my spanking, wasn't bad only 6 months.
Id toke up with mine if she would, she is kinda cute for a older chick.
Ill be off next month, I dont know how she cant smell it on me, but noone seems to so I dunno.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 26, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> LOL
> well im not on probation where I have to worry about being pissed, I don't have any type of drug charges or incidences, just a stupid thing I did
> so now I have to take my spanking, wasn't bad only 6 months.
> Id toke up with mine if she would, she is kinda cute for a older chick.
> Ill be off next month, I dont know how she cant smell it on me, but noone seems to so I dunno.


They probably smell it and just don't care


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 26, 2009)

ah it's just weed, not like I do anything else...


----------



## SativaFan (Aug 27, 2009)

hey man what type of lighting are you usuing, i have like 3000 of these seeds


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 27, 2009)

SativaFan said:


> hey man what type of lighting are you usuing, i have like 3000 of these seeds


Goto walmart or your grocery store you can by them by the OZ, they are in the spice section.


----------



## SativaFan (Aug 27, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Goto walmart or your grocery store you can by them by the OZ, they are in the spice section.


i already have some persian white papaver somniferum...got em on ebay.....and im pretty sure that the seeds you buy as a food garnish dont germinate....i could be wrong so dont take my word, but ive always heard that poppy seeds from say....a poppy seed bagel dont germinate......they were cheap as hell though i belive i payed 4 dollars and thats including shipping, im just tryin to find out what kinda light i should grow them with, i have a 400w hps with a halide conversion bulb and am not sure if that is sufficient


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 27, 2009)

SativaFan said:


> i already have some persian white papaver somniferum...got em on ebay.....and im pretty sure that the seeds you buy as a food garnish dont germinate....i could be wrong so dont take my word, but ive always heard that poppy seeds from say....a poppy seed bagel dont germinate......they were cheap as hell though i belive i payed 4 dollars and thats including shipping, im just tryin to find out what kinda light i should grow them with, i have a 400w hps with a halide conversion bulb and am not sure if that is sufficient


I don;t know how to grow em, I've read post on here, and yeah you can germ, not every one will but I think atleast 30-50's percent will, all you need is a few, there are tons of seeds in a $2.17 container thats 2.12oz. I may grow them sometime in the future, I cant do that with the weed here, I dont want the extra jail time if I get nailed, they would raise tons of hell over a Op here, not to mention a poppy plant.


----------



## SativaFan (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey 2cimdma............do u ever smoke any of your harvest? i used to smoke opium with one of my buddys who grew the stuff, its real nice


----------



## apasunee (Aug 28, 2009)

Do the ones in the spice isle produce o or are they the other kind that doesnt,,,, has anyone REALLY tryed the one in the spice isle????


Phenom420 said:


> Goto walmart or your grocery store you can by them by the OZ, they are in the spice section.


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 28, 2009)

apasunee said:


> Do the ones in the spice isle produce o or are they the other kind that doesnt,,,, has anyone REALLY tryed the one in the spice isle????


I really haven't tried yet, I've read they do, not the most potient strain like if you order specific (I cant remember strains of em), but I did make sure the ones like McCormick produce will fuck u up really well all the same.

I mean it's a real cheap investment, if you had a successful grow it be worth the money.
Im going to do it next year after we move to a better grow spot, I cant do it where I am, I already face enough.


----------



## DaCDaC (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow only 10 poppies per Gram. Not very high yeild for selling. How many do you think I can grow with a 3ft long 6inch deep container? With two CLF bulbs rated for 100watts I believe. Anyone able to answer? Also Im thinking of buying the mccormick poppy seeds from wallyworld. Anyone?



DaC


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 2, 2009)

DaCDaC said:


> Wow only 10 poppies per Gram. Not very high yeild for selling. How many do you think I can grow with a 3ft long 6inch deep container? With two CLF bulbs rated for 100watts I believe. Anyone able to answer? Also Im thinking of buying the mccormick poppy seeds from wallyworld. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> DaC


Maybe 1 or 2, that's not much light
poppies wasnt 12/12 for veg, 24/0 or 20/4 for bloom.


----------



## apasunee (Sep 3, 2009)

Im wondering the same thing,,,,, Mccormick from wallyworld,,, any good or waste of time?????????


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 4, 2009)

apasunee said:


> Im wondering the same thing,,,,, Mccormick from wallyworld,,, any good or waste of time?????????


I've read on here they are decent.


----------



## apasunee (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw that too,,, I hope its correct,,, really was hoping to hear a little more about it though,,, maybe how good or just more info would be nice,,someone,,,, anyone?????


Phenom420 said:


> I've read on here they are decent.


----------



## Phenom420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well man, I'll know sometime next year after I move....
Cant grow them right here I needs more room.
Im gonna un sub this one, take care all!


----------



## sherriberry (Mar 5, 2010)

so to the guy who has 200,000 seeds, and if they are legal to sell... whats the big deal about shipping them to other people?

second question is... how long do they take to grow from seed to finish of harvest?

when do you cut them? how long do they stay cut for till they are done producing?

10 plants only make a gram? could they be grown in michigan? outside, or need a greenhouse?

IS ANYONE GROWING IN HYDRO? if so, what method, and on off times on sprayers?

peace


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 5, 2010)

Subscibed, I hope you post some of the opium production process on here.


----------



## demoreal (Apr 27, 2010)

I am experimenting with growing poppies too. 
Nice thread.
Only one right now. I have it hanging out with my mother plants. Mine is in a 5 1/2 inch pot in rockwool
crutons. It is a real fun plant to grow. This is my first one. I will let you know how it goes. You did a really good job.
Is it cool if I post a couple shots of mine on this thread?
Mine has not flowered yet.
Did the extraction come out nice?
I have a feeling you got in trouble or something, you have not been around for a bit.


----------



## apasunee (Apr 28, 2010)

well I tryed the mckormicks from walmart and they did come out nice, they didnt get that big,,,, the bulb that is,,,,, but, got enough for a taste,, just to see if it worked, and it did,,, really hard to get started but if you can keep them going for a couple of weeks you can get nice and high in the end.........only had 4 plants but they were good...........


----------



## demoreal (Apr 29, 2010)

apasunee said:


> well I tryed the mckormicks from walmart and they did come out nice, they didnt get that big,,,, the bulb that is,,,,, but, got enough for a taste,, just to see if it worked, and it did,,, really hard to get started but if you can keep them going for a couple of weeks you can get nice and high in the end.........only had 4 plants but they were good...........


 those poppies do not contain opium.
you need Papaver Somniferum


----------



## northeastern lights (Jun 11, 2010)

scribed .


----------



## apasunee (Jun 13, 2010)

IM here to tell u that mckormicks works, period.. I also bought a bag of heads on the internet and now have millions of seeds,, I will test the difference and let u know if ur right or just being difficult.....


----------



## /b/ (Jun 13, 2010)

Would you be interested in selling some pods?


----------



## apasunee (Jun 13, 2010)

I cant sell u anything but u can go online and buy them urself. cheap, quick, and makes great tea.....


----------



## /b/ (Jun 13, 2010)

I was kind of referring to the original poster, sorry.


----------



## Reverend Brownstone (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey, I don't know if anybody has covered this yet, so if they have I apologize. What is the recommendation for poppy pod tea? Fresh pods or dried pods?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 20, 2010)

i have some seeds given to me a while back about 1 year and a half ago are they still good 

i was given some 
hawian baby woodrose -- rather large baige about size of green pea
peote-- tiny like poppy
poppy--persian white ,tasmanian, Giganteum, hens and chicks, Blue (all mixed together)

i traded some bud for all this dont know what to do with them been sitting on them since have you heard of any of them


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 20, 2010)

they said dried pods and stems for tea -- pay attention LOL


----------



## vic? (Jul 21, 2010)

2cimdma said:


> Made some tea outta some dried pods and stems. I have a genetic disease which makes my joints dislocate all the time like for example whenever I raise my arms above shoulder height,like putting on my shirt, my shoulders will dislocate. Sometimes my knees dislocate when walking. So anyways I get meds for the pain which isnt like you would expect. Its more of a throbbing pain at the end of the day. But the reason I bring that up is since I get meds I only get so many for a certain amount of time. Poppy tea is my safety net if I run out or need alittle bit more relief. A quarter cup will pretty much take care of the pain. A cup will get ya nodding.
> 
> Take anywhere from 2-6 pods(depends on the poppy strain some are more potent than others). With them pods put them in a coffee grinder and chop them into a fine of a powder as you can get. The finer the powder the more alkaloids you will extract. Next take 2 cups of water and put them into a pot and bring to a boil. Once water starts to boil remove it from the heat. At this time add the powder to the water and let it steep for 20 minutes or so,while the water cools,stirring every now and then. After the 20 minutes just pour through a coffe filter or like material. after you get the liquid out squeeze the filter with the grounds to get the remaining liquid out. And now your ready to drink.
> 
> ...



Great post!
It really pisses me off that we, ourselves, can't produce our own meds or highs( or lows even )! We do anyway so fuck the governments.
I recently saw a youtube clip of a guy being filmed and talking about getting his medical cannabis. . . but you need a medical card to get it. It was in california. Do you also need a card to get alcohol? What about nicotene? How about caffeine? And paracetamol? My guess is no you don't BUT the previous four mentioned substances are potentially fatal.
I'll quit with the rant now.
Thank you for sharing this valuable information with the world!


----------



## smknnpokn (Jul 21, 2010)

rckstr said:


> Wow... That very same day you told me to start them in a jiffy dome I went out and bought one. The next day I put it together, filled it with water, and let it sit and soak it all up. The following day, I loaded it with seeds, and put it somewhere dark. Now today I look at it, and they're doing awesome!! Fucking amazing....
> 
> So, they're going to need to be replanted and artificial light soon. This will be a 100% indoor project, and I personally haven't ever grown anything indoors before, so what's next? I think I have a couple days before they need anything, but whats the best setup to have? Any fertilizers? What light schedule would you recommend? Ok, last question I swear - how many individual plants can I put in an 8" terra cotta pot, or would you recommend I build more like a "bed" out of 4X4's? Thanks! You're really helpful!


I hate when I have to read posts like this that ask the same questions that have just been answered a few pages prior. The lazy poster just needs to put in a little work and actually read the post and find out their answers that way we don't have to keep reading redundant posts. thats just my >02 cents


----------



## vic? (Jul 21, 2010)

IceIceBaby said:


> this is a cool ass thread..i would like to grow poppies and coca plants. dont know the extraction process for coca though. anyone have any ideas?
> 
> and did your seeds ever arrive for the coca?
> 
> Ice


Ok I know I'm replying to old posts but never mind. All I know is that the actual coca plant is more like a shrub, a small tree if you like with woody stems, just pick off the leaves AND from what other little info I've read you need to process the leaves on an industrial scale and then refine and purify the product. Nothing at all like growing weed in about 12 weeks.


----------



## Reverend Brownstone (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey does anybody know if you can perform whats called "topping" on a poppy plant like you can on a marijuana plant?


----------



## GunnarGuchi (Aug 17, 2010)

interesting thread
a guy that send me some cuts included some poppy seeds this time
the label says " Early purple"

om going to pop them later so this thread will be a nice reference on what to do and what to expect etc


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (Sep 30, 2010)

can the pods be extracted by putting the whole thing in a food processer with alcohol or some other solvent and then squeze out through cheese cloth or a bubble bag and then evaporate? seems it would have a higher yeald than scoring the pods? thanks


----------



## TPD (Nov 2, 2010)

I know this is about the one trillionth time it has been asked. Persian Whites: (1) Start them in the dome pots with the little pellets (2) Move them outdoors when the last frost has happened. 
I don't have a chance to grow indoors other than germination then I gotta go outside. so I'm thinking when the seedlings are 3-4-5 weeks old and the frost has past move them out? Is that about right? I did grow some Ca. Poppy this summer out doors and germinated them in the garden about the end of April. It was funny NO PODS imagine that. Pretty little things, yellow flowers, though.


----------



## tafbang (Jan 9, 2011)

Sprinkle the opium in a blunt and say hello to the beatles and real life


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 16, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Sprinkle the opium in a blunt and say hello to the beatles and real life


HEY!!! You said YOU were going to disappear.....Can't you keep your effen word???????
Locked thread.....yeah right.......Buahahahahahah.......


----------



## scubadude239 (Jan 17, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Sprinkle the opium in a blunt and say hello to the beatles and real life


sounds good


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello, I have some persian white poppies growing, they are about 2 weeks old. 

I started them in a jiffy greenhouse in pet pucks, they sprouted in about 3 days, at which point I moved them under a slanted ceiling skylite which recieves lots of sun.. The stem seem to be elongating to much so I prewetted some new pet pucks and transplanted 6 of 16, putting the stem deep, leaving just the leaves showing. The other 10 I transplanted in jiffy cups, leaving about a cm of stem exposed, with a soil mix of 1 part perlite, 1 part vermiculite, 1 part peat, and 1 part moisture retaining soil with plant food mixed good for 6 months. Then I placed all plants in a small tinfoiled cupboard, with a 35 inch long flouresnt light.

They all seem to be growing, just slow, I have them on a 12/12 light schledule and almost all plants have 6-7 small leaves, but none that look like cabbage. Its usually room temp at night and above that during the lighting period, possibably 25 - 27+ degree celius . They get misted daily, and when soil seems real dry I gently pour water around the outside of the plant.

I also stabbed a bunch of holes all around the jiffy cups before transplanting to help with drainage and root development once transplanted to bigger 10 inch + pots. 

My question is regarding to temp and light, am I keeping the area to warm, should I try cooling in some way like a small fan. And is the small flouresent light enough to keep growing till conditions outside are suitable, pending they dont out grow the space. Also I heard poppies like cooler climates, can i transplant them outside when the temp is around 10-15 degree celius or would it stunt and shock them coming from a warmer indoor area.


----------



## 2cimdma (Oct 6, 2011)

Just got released from prison...time to get ready to plant the poppies


----------



## EarWax420 (Sep 6, 2012)

Im so STOKED to have found this thread!!! I usually just sit and read....been growin weed for 10 years... this will be a new challenge! I need seeds! Whats the best and strongest strains to grow?!?! I am 33% disabled for life...this can help me off all those F'IN Pills!!!!!! I found these on ebay is that safe and ok?


----------



## EarWax420 (Sep 6, 2012)

I want to make sure I have the best poppy strains... I hear the Tasmanian Purples are basically the most potent? I want to do this indoors as well..it seems all I will need to do in So Cal is set up a 5x5 tent with a 600 w and maybe i will build a 5x5 raised bed in there 24'' high and plant a bunch of poppys...would it be worth the space? Especially since veg is 12/12 couldnt I expect to harvest every couple months? Im just wondering how much opium I might get...I know I can use the pods after too but I have no idea what these yields are like and which strains are a must grow. If you have grown a lot of weed this should be something easily done right? It also seems after my reading they like rich soil...would it be good to just bust a good 2 or 3 bags of Fox Farms Ocean Forrest with 1 bag light warrior for aeration and then grow in pots or a raised bed? I really want to do this...even if I only get a minimal amount if meds for personal use. If anyone can give me some pointers on any of my questions...especially a safe place to find some good seeds that would be great. I have been a member here a long time... I just never post much...and actually have not been on in a while. I have been a strong active member on another site identical to this one but i do not want to mention out of respect which one. Thanks in advance!!!! I hope to be able to get these in my empty beds!!! Perfect time of year in LA!!!!


----------



## dieselman74 (Nov 13, 2012)

you are unreal man this is great work ,im getting a plot ready for spring at the minute ,i hope the weather is good in ireland this spring ,im gona plant some tasmanians and gigtanims and some china whites ,also gona grow alittle weed inside soon if i need some help will you advice me as it will be my first grow ,you sound like a cool chap ...peace and good work with the poppys class work bro.....


----------



## dieselman74 (Nov 13, 2012)

2cimdma said:


> Thanks for the rep everyone.
> 
> Yes the pod if first found at the top of the plant but as it mature you will start to see more of them further down the plant. As soon as my lights kick on in a hours Ill take a picture of the beginging of another pods so you can see what Im taking about.
> 
> For harvesting you can either just let them grow and die and then make tea or you can lance the pods. Lancing the pod means slicing it. To do this if you've never done it before the best method would be to use a razor blade. Hold the pod in one hand(carefull not to bend it from the stem to much or it can break off), and with the other hand hold the razor. Take the corner of the razor and put it on the pod. Then LIGHTLY press the corner of the razor into the pod until you see the opium start to come out. It will look just like milk. Once it starts to come out then keep that depth and SLOWLY and CAREFULLY take the razor blade up the pod or across it(it doesn matter what direction). I personally like going from down to up cause I find it easier to scrape off the pod but thats just me. The trick is is not to go to deep. The poppy pod consists of two layers which the opium is between and all you wanna do is cut the top layer. If you cut the second layer the opium will go into the middle of the pod. So if you make a cut and at first there was opium coming out and then it starts dissapearing well you know youve gone to deep at some popint. If you make a cut and just little pin dots of opium are coming out you'll gone to shallow(scratched the surface) To shallow isnt a big deal. Anyways lance a pod on three sides of it and wait two days between cuts. After making the cuts just let it sit overnight and it will dry up to a reddish brow color. Then take a razor and lick it to use for scrapping th opium. Licking it keeps the opium from sticking to it. Now you have raw opium


keep this info coming bro this is really cool work ...


----------



## Fruitbat (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been doing this for about 20 years now. Growing poppies that is. 

I prefer tea to milking them. When you milk them you get latex sap full of sugars. Smoking it works but not as well as tea. Raw sap is generally refined a bit more. Funny enough there is a CIA white paper available on the web that outlines the process in detail.

I Take 10 - 12 dried pods. Remove the seeds. Grind to fine powder in coffee grinder. Bring a couple quarts of water to boil. Toss in your powder. Lower heat immediately to a soft simmer for couple mins. Turn off heat and let steep. Strain and guzzle a pint. Wait about 30 - 45 mins and you'll feel the warmth start crawling up the back of your spine. You will be roasted for a good 8 - 10 hours.

DO NOT guzzle more. You can OD on this stuff. It is NOT to be taken lightly. It IS addictive. It also comes in increasingly strong waves when you drink it. Be careful and give it respect. 

If you have a week stomach you may end up puking for a couple hours. 

Please be careful with it. It is not to be trifled with.


----------



## dieselman74 (Nov 14, 2012)

i will gladly fly from ireland bro and help you sow that acre and we will go into production ..LOL..i have to wait for spring to come until i can sow over here ...i didnt think poppys grew well inside you guys are growing them hydro right ...could you please tell me the basics of this as i never done any of this before with poppys or weed ...im planning to plant about 300 plants in spring ,do u think that will be to much for me to tend myself ..i have a really cool spot on a fram that my brother bought and there is a river beside it to get water from and nice slopes for drainage i will post pics when i start ,iwas reading about outside weed seeds as well but i dont know about our summers..but there is plenty of luck wit poppys here from wat i read on the web...i have a spare room in my house were i live alone ,i chased my girlfriend lol and i would grow inside but know nothing about inside growing so any help would be greatly appreicated ...thanks bro for your really cool thread ,stumbled on here and i,ve been glued to it since ..cheers...


----------



## dieselman74 (Nov 18, 2012)

nice one thanks for the reply ,i dont think theres much chance of me falling over im on the last stages of a buprenorphine programme so not really gona take anything ,but gona set up a garden for spring ,im back in ireland now but i lived in newyork for 12 years in the bronx and had a few friends upstate who used to grow poppys ...well take care if i need help ill give you a shout keep up the good work peace ....


----------



## 2cimdma (Dec 17, 2012)

Fresh out of prison...again. Only 5-6 months to go till its harvest time, hopefully. Ya see I went out to two separate gardens Nov. 2011 and broadcasted somewhere in the neighborhood of 13,000-15,000 seeds in one garden and an additional 25,000-27,000 seeds in the other, all seeds were Persian Whites(my personal favorite). Anyways I started those two gardens with the intention of being able to go out to them around may/june 2012 and harvest my opium. But NOPE! I was out on bond for a case and I thought that I could just go to court and get my case continued for at least a few months so I would be out for opium harvest in late spring and weed harvest in the fall. But I ended up going to a court date and the states attorney offered my a plea deal of 2 years in prison and taking my $7,500 bond as fines/court costs. Which I was still gonna say no to the deal(even though its the minimum you can get on a class 3 felony in illinois)so I could stay out and make both harvests and that way my wife and son would be more than good money wise. But while I was at court and my lawyer was telling me the states attorneys offer I happened to look down at the writen offer and noticed a error on the paper. The states attorneys office messed up. They credited me all the days I was out on bond towards my sentence. I should have only had 1 day of county time credit in cause I bailed out the same day I was arrested. So when I saw on the paper that they were giving me 159 days of credit by mistake I said screw it lets do it. I figured I better take the deal then and there instead of the states attorneys office having more time and realizing they messed up. So off a two year sentence in Illinois you only do a year(your time get cut in half unless your in for violence, sex, or class X drug cases). So all in all I just had to go give them about 7 months. But anyways enough about all that shit. Since I didnt get to harvest this past spring Im hoping that they may grow again this spring. Poppies can sometimes tend to grow and spread like weeds given the right conditions. Since they grew this past spring and were never harvested they just die and dry out. When the pod dries it can crack open itself or a deer walk on the pod and crack it open or whatever and the seeds are so small they can get blown around a bit in the wind, hard rain, etc. Ive grown poppies once in the drainage/irrigation ditches that run throughout corn fields and wouldnt ya know it I was driving down the country road one day that runs along one of the cornfields and sure as shit there are all these white and purple poppies growing right there next to the road. It must have rained and washed the water and seeds down the ditches through the fields to the actual ditch along the road and the seeds took and grew. But who knows I'll keep you all posted. I may start a new thread about a synthetic opioid I'm thinking of whipping up in the lab. If so I'll post the link on this thread cause I'm going to keep this one going anyways for all you poppy growers. Anyways its late, I'm tired, and I'm going to bed to wake up my wife and get weird...yea right shes gonna be pissed cause I told her I'd be right there.....7 hours ago. Oh well what ya gonna do?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 26, 2013)

yea...what the fuck you gonna do?!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 27, 2013)

what can you harvest from a 5x5 room?


----------



## tampee (May 2, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> what can you harvest from a 5x5 room?


I can imagine the rest of your life in prison if you get caught no joke. but too OP how much opium you getting from one plant? I may grow a few just to try some real opium I've only had the fake ass red rock and fake ass black tar that was suppose to be the real shit. lol, I've smoked dope before and that's buy far my favorite way to do dope I've even booted it but I'd still rather smoke the shit pretty much why I want too try the real deal opium. I just can't really find out how many I'll need too harvest for a good day or two.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 2, 2013)

100milligrams per plant i think he said lol was like 4 grams for the 4 x 4 room, in theory. i never got past germ stage, blizzard knocked out power for a few days and all my seedlings died. but one day ill try again. love me some fine opium!!


----------



## Hatethepain (Jul 6, 2013)

2cimda, you still around bud? I've been reading this post for about the last year off and on. This post is the whole reason I joined this site. I has a little field growing after reading your post and learning from it, BUT WOULDN'T YA KNOW.........The fucking flood came and wiped out EVERYTHING! Bullshit! So now I gotta start over. I've got serious health problems like you too, RA, UC, and, herniated discs in my lower back. I've been seeing a pain doc for 3 or 4 years, but it don't matter how much pain meds they give me, it never seems to be enough. So I want to try the tea thing and see if that helps me to not take so many pain meds. Anyway dude, we seem a lot alike. I've been in the joint for selling pot back in 2000, but I haven't been back since. What the hell did they catch ya up with this time?


----------



## 2cimdma (Jul 11, 2013)

Yep I'm still here kicking. Been working out in the field the past 2 weeks and finally just finished a couple days ago. It was a late harvest this year due to the cold spring. Anyways my most recent time to prison was for straight bullshit. I got a fake $20 bill somewhere. When I went to the bar to meet a friend I ordered a drink and the bartender said it was a fake bill. I apologized and gave him a different bill. I thought that was the end of it. Well 4 months later the cops came for me. I ended up getting a 2 year sentence for it and they took my $6,500 in bond as a fine. My lawyer said the case was shit and the only reason I was even charged was cause of my past felonies. I wanted to take it to trial but I could've gotten up to 10 years because of my past. So when they offered me the minimum, 2 years, I still said no but then my lawyer pointed out that the state messed up and where going to count the time I was out on bond towards my sentence. I was on bond for just under 6 months. So with the 2 year sentence in Illinois I would normally have to do 1 year. Since the counted the time I was out on bond I just had to do 6 months and 1 week. So I took the time. 

Well that sucks you lost your garden to flooding. You could plant some more. You will get small poppies but at least its something. If you have any questions feel free to ask and I'll help you out as much as possible. Take care and be safe


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 11, 2013)

wow that blows! even 6 months sucks...


----------



## Hatethepain (Aug 18, 2013)

Yea I've been hearing alot about fake money floating around. Luckily I haven't had any pass through my hands. 
I went and looked at where my plants were before the flood and low and behold, their growing! The problem is that a bunch of trees in the area got knocked down and I didn't pick a very good spot to plant them because there is so much other foliage growing up and blocking out the sunlight to them. I'm just going to let them go and see what happens.


----------



## psychedelicscorpion (Dec 29, 2018)

I really enjoyed this read hopefully it will crack back off


----------

